# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2018 às 19:10)

Boa Tarde,
Depois do fim de semana passado na Galiza, estou de regresso ao Alentejo. Máximas continuam acima dos 30ºC mas as mínimas já desceram alguma coisa, o que é bom! Então hoje o dia começou com algum nevoeiro aqui nas zonas mais baixas, diferença simplesmente abismal para com a zona alta da cidade Portalegre, cuja EMA teve mínima horária de 20,8ºC e a estação da zona industrial foi de 14,2ºC. Humidade de 94% na mesma e 24% lá em cima logo de manhã.  Quando cheguei o vento estava algo intenso de Nordeste, o costume! 
Por aqui:
Máx: *32,5ºC*
Min: *13,3ºC*

Neste momento, *24,8ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2018 às 19:38)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 28,5°c e vento moderado durante a madrugada e início da manhã, vamos ver se é desta que me livro dos dias com temperaturas superiores a 30°c, já é mais que tempo.
Para sul, de manhã, era visível alguma neblina principalmente nos vales.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2018 às 12:10)

Boas,
Algum vento de Nordeste durante a noite a impedir a inversão. A mínima foi de *16,3ºC* e a humidade nem aos 35% chegou, só ar seco. Apesar de não fazer parte do seguimento sul, serve de exemplo, hoje a estação de Alvega teve a mesma situação que eu, o que é raro ao contrário daqui em que é mais frequente.
Segundo as previsões, talvez nos próximos volte a ter inversão, já que não chove, pelo menos que de noite apareça alguma humidade como foi o caso de ontem.

Neste momento, *27,4ºC* e vento moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2018 às 19:30)

Boas,
Máxima de *30,3ºC*

Neste momento, já vai arrefecendo com vento nulo, para já.* 22,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2018 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado e tornou-se pouco nublado. Existe neblina e bastante humidade.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2018 às 00:02)

Na minha estação em Portalegre estou com o mínimo de humidade dela (10%, agora 11%), o gráfico de temperatura hoje pareceu uma recta com o vento constante de NE... A medição dos índices de incêndio efetuada pelo software também aumentou exponencialmente, está a classificar o dia como sendo de perigosidade severa (só há mais dois níveis até ao máximo). Esperemos que não haja nada naquela zona.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Out 2018 às 13:15)

Também registei humidade muito baixa esta noite... A título de exemplo às 6h estavam 19ºC de temperatura e um ponto de orvalho nos -3ºC!...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Boa Tarde,
Hoje, saí de Arronches com 9ºC e cheguei a Portalegre com 21ºC, já é habito mas nunca deixa de ser incrível.  Bem, apesar da inversão a humidade aqui foi escassa, o ar está extremamente seco.
Mínima de* 9,3ºC*

O dia segue mais quente que ontem, sigo com *31,5ºC* e algum vento de SE.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2018 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia, mais do mesmo...Algum frio de noite e logo ao início da manhã mas depois depressa aquece. 
Máx: *33,3ºC*
Min:* 9,5ºC*

Neste momento, *23,7ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2018 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.6ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC

Ainda, sem qualquer noite tropical, este mês e dificilmente haverá.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2018 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

Mínima em Vilamoura *19,6.ºC*

Neste momento estão *24.9.ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Em Quarteira, a  tarde segue com muito sol, água do mar ronda os 24°C atrevo-me a dizer que está melhor do que quando estive cá em Agosto.

Levante moderado com rajadas, atuais 26.5°C


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Out 2018 às 10:45)

Bom dia,

Por Quarteira mais um dia de sol, algumas nuvens para Sul e Oeste.

Temperatura ronda os *26°C* vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (6 Out 2018 às 18:15)

Alô os meninos os vossos radares não veem chuva por esses dias? 
Ainda hoje a avozinha disse que havia muitas moscas por casa era sinal de chuva


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2018 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

A mínima em Vilamoura foi de *19.2°C *

Em Quarteira, temperatura ronda os *27ºC* com vento fraco de Oeste.

Céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2018 às 19:21)

Boa Tarde,
Dias monótonos vão-se sucedendo, a única coisa a assinalar é o facto de as máximas terem descido. Vamos lá ver se na quinta chove alguma coisa.
Máx:* 25,4ºC*
Min: *8,7ºC*

Neste momento, *18,5ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Boas,
Noite algo ventosa por aqui, a dar uma sensação de frescura na rua.
*17,5°c.*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2018 às 23:21)

Enquanto o vento esteve nulo por aqui a temperatura desceu até aos 13,3ºC, podia vir a ter uma mínima jeitosa. Entretanto, o vento de Nordeste apareceu em força e já vai em *16,2ºC*.  O costume da lestada...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia,
Bem, enquanto muitos locais de inversão tiveram belas mínimas, eu tive mínima de *13,3°C*.  Vento de leste a noite toda, a secar tudo ainda mais do que o que já está.
Neste momento por Portalegre vento moderado de Nordeste com boas rajadas algo desagradável.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2018 às 19:08)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo e agradável com algum vento fresco mas ainda se anda bem de manga curta. Já se vão preparando os campos para a chegada das primeiras chuvas, mesmo que seja pouca é sempre bem vinda.  A ver se o cenário muda, dias e dias de céu limpo e com vento seco já enjoam.
A máxima foi de *26,4ºC*

Neste momento, *20,8ºC* com vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2018 às 21:03)

Boa noite,

A reportar da cidade de Évora, noite segue calma após mais uma tarde de sol quente.

Máxima na estação aqui perto de *28.9.ºC *

Neste momento *21.1°C
*
Estação WU : Vinha da Represa


----------



## vamm (8 Out 2018 às 21:08)

O dia amanheceu gélido com 7ºC.
Pelas 17h30 estavam 27,5ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia,

Em Évora, amanhecer com 13.9°C de temperatura, vento ENE 14km/h

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2018 às 19:30)

Boas,

Por Évora, tudo calmo sem vento, ainda com *25.2°C* e *33%* de humidade.

Máxima de *26.4°C*


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2018 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado tornando-se nublado.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2018 às 20:50)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou muito nublado e com nevoeiro em zonas altas, a tarde foi de muitas nuvens e sol. Quanto à chuva, nada de especial mas já é bom vir alguma humidade e ambiente mais fresco. Tudo muito seco e assim vai continuar, os modelos ainda não pararam de cortar na precipitação na região sul até ao momento. 
Água já há em muitos poucos lugares, apenas junto a açudes e em alguns pegos. O mês de Agosto foi bastante rigoroso no calor e acabou com tudo, principalmente a onda de calor extrema no inicio do mês, desde então o Rio Caia nunca mais correu.
Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:













Entretanto, a Ribeira de Arronches na sua passagem pela Quinta já corre um pouco 




Este pego estava praticamente seco...




Infelizmente a precipitação dos próximos não será suficiente para dar força ao caudal.
______
Fora do tema da situação hidrológica da zona, apareceram estes efeitos no céu:












________
Máx:* 24,6ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC*

Neste momento,* 19,0ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2018 às 07:23)

Bom dia,
Chuvada monumental às 4 da manhã devido à linha de instabilidade que se formou no interior da região sul. Com os radares desligados não aparecia praticamente nada mas choveu imenso e não estava à espera, só faltou a trovoada.  Já foi muito bom, melhor que a frente certamente. 
*16,3°C* sem vento e não chove. Célula a SE brutal com trovoada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

Em Évora choveu durante a madrugada, acumulados 1.6mm na estação mais próxima.

Agora com céu nublado 16.9°C


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia

Acordei com a ideia que não tinha chovido quase nada em Portalegre (o gráfico demonstra isso) e mais desanimado fiquei quando vinha para Arronches com bastante sol... O radar não mostrava nenhuma animação para as próximas horas e ainda mais triste fiquei....
Surpresa foi, quando tive de sair à rua, apanhei alguma chuva, a qual continua em forma moderada por Arronches. Só então percebi que o radar de Coruche está pifado...  Portanto, um pequeno ânimo, que poderá ser reforçado com a probabilidade do Leslie seguir para o continente com a sua preciosa humidade e precipitações. Era original que forma-se uma cut-off ao largo do Algarve, de forma a regar bem o Sul do pais


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 13:01)

Boas

A madrugada ainda deixou por aqui 5 mm de precipitação e foi muito localizada esta precipitação. Agora chove fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2018 às 13:42)

Boas,
Vai chovendo aqui com nevoeiro bem fechado, um dia outonal.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (11 Out 2018 às 13:48)

Registei 1.8mm durante a madrugada em Cuba. Durante a manhã alguns aguaceiros muito fracos, sem acumular.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2018 às 13:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Vai chovendo aqui com nevoeiro bem fechado, um dia outonal.



@Davidmpb é a nossa serra e a sua orientação que ajudam a isso. Em Arronches não chove há mais de 2 horas e estamos a 20 kms em linha recta.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2018 às 13:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Davidmpb é a nossa serra e a sua orientação que ajudam a isso. Em Arronches não chove há mais de 2 horas e estamos a 20 kms em linha recta.


Do Reguengo a Arronches ainda são quase uns 30 kms de carro, tem sido chuva em geral fraca, mas boa para os terrenos, que tanto precisavam.
O dia segue fresco, 15,8°c atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2018 às 14:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Davidmpb é a nossa serra e a sua orientação que ajudam a isso. Em Arronches não chove há mais de 2 horas e estamos a 20 kms em linha recta.


Algo que não esteja já habituado!  Há pouco, na vinda para Arronches chovia bastante a 2km e cheguei à vila com sol, esta zona tem o dom de ficar sempre na "fronteira", nestas situações. Chuva orográfica é assim, aqui ainda choveu durante alguns momentos de manhã mas não foi continuada, nem tão intensa como tem sido em Portalegre, de Arronches para baixo as estações nem registaram nada. Valeu a madrugada onde ainda choveu com força, a EMA de Elvas acumulou 5mm e aqui em Arronches deverá andar à volta disso, ainda foram uns 10 minutos a descarregar bem.
Nada melhor que cut-offs nesta altura, mas já lá vai o tempo disso...

*18,3°C*, sem chuva. Bastante escuro mas disto não passa. Já deu tudo o que tinha a dar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2018 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado e de chuva fraca durante quase toda a tarde. Durante a madrugada, por volta das 3h da manhã, acordei com o barulho de um aguaceiro forte que durou não mais que 2 minutos. 

Máxima: 22.9ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

A EMA de Olhão acumulou 4.2 mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Out 2018 às 20:42)

Pela Manta Rota e arredores, neste cantinho do Sotavento choveu bem mais do que estava à espera muito sinceramente.
Tenho acumulado na minha estação 27.7 mm desde das 00h.

Deixo aqui uma foto de um vizinho meu, Luís Rodrigues, tirada nos arredores de Vila Nova de Cacela, pois muita valeta já meteu alguma água.


----------



## comentador (11 Out 2018 às 21:08)

Boa noite!

Dia mais fresco mas sem nada de chuva, nem uma pinga para apagar ao menos o pó. Este mês de Outubro acredito que será igual ao do ano passado, com ZERO de precipitação.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (12 Out 2018 às 13:55)

Boa tarde a todos.

Curioso descritivo para Domingo. 
Parece começar a fazer-se consenso (excepção feita ao IPMA).


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 14:01)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Curioso descritivo para Domingo.
> Parece começar a fazer-se consenso (excepção feita ao IPMA).


Aqui para a minha zona dão céu pouco nublado.  Está tudo à toa...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 15:10)

Boas,
O dia começou com céu praticamente limpo e algum nevoeiro nos locais mais abrigados. Entretanto, agora durante a tarde chegaram novamente restos de uma frente e o céu está muito nublado. É visível o céu mais limpo lá ao fundo, estou na "fronteira" há mais de 1 hora.  Típico, gostava de saber o factor que leva a minha zona a estar nesta situação várias vezes. 





A mínima foi de *11,3ºC*

Neste momento,* 24,2ºC*. Bastante agradável.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Out 2018 às 17:20)

Curiosamente (vésperas da possível chegada da Leslie) registo até agora o dia com menor intensidade de vento média do ano: 4km/h (fica num ponto alto...)
Bom fim-de-semana meteorológico a todos! Nas horas previstas para o evento estarei a reportar junto ao local da estação (Cuba, Alentejo)


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2018 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu com nuvens altas, durante a noite ainda caiu um aguaceiro.

Máxima: 25.1ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

A EMA de Olhão registou 1.5 mm.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Leslie vem como um tiro...
parece uma nave desgovernada e vai desintegrar-se.

vai chover bem tocado a vento de 120kmh.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 00:03)

Boas,
Segundos as previsões até ao momento, durante a passagem da Leslie, por aqui será mais o vento do que outra coisa. Entretanto, depois de um dia ameno a noite segue fresca e algo húmida. Amanhã a temperatura promete ir aos 30ºC, e eu a pensar que já não teria mais esse valor este ano...
A máxima foi de *25,5ºC*

Neste momento, *14,7ºC* com vento nulo e 80% de hr.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (13 Out 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Dia começa quente; máxima prevista de 30ºC.
Vento dos 0 km/h a rajadas moderadas.

OFF TOPIC: entendo que a forma como as entidades oficiais estão a lidar com a informação do evento que nos visitará ao final do dia de hoje já transcendeu aqueles limites ténues da cautela / não-alalmismo. A distância temporal com que estamos a lidar faz com que volte a pairar um forte cheiro a dolo no ar. A ver vamos. Mantenham-se seguros no seguimento.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 13:00)

Boas,
Tudo calmo aqui, algumas nuvens altas e* 23ºc*.
Vamos ver o que a Leslie nos reserva, possivelmente mais vento que chuva, vento esse, que pouca ou nenhuma falta faz.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 13:03)

Só espero que nos locais onde o Leslie não deixe chuva, não haja incêndios, porque ventos com força de furacão seriam uma situação ainda pior do que no Ophelia. Por aqui vento moderado constante com 24.9ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 13:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Tudo calmo aqui, algumas nuvens altas e* 23ºc*.
> Vamos ver o que a Leslie nos reserva, possivelmente mais vento que chuva, vento esse, que pouca ou nenhuma falta faz.



Boa tarde

Dia quente, claramente influenciado pelo deslocação da Leslie para Nordeste, trazendo ar quente na sua vanguarda. Faz lembrar o fatídico dia 15 de Outubro do ano passado.
A título de opinião, dependendo da instabilidade do flanco este da tempestade, na nossa região iremos ter o vento e precipitação, dada o orientação da Serra de S. Mamede, a qual cria uma barreira significativa e que irá potenciar a chuva, devido à deslocação SW-NE da Leslie.

Off-topic: creio que as autoridades estão a menosprezar a possíveis consequências. Exemplo disso é a inexistência de qualquer referência da Leslie nas notícias daa 12 horas da Antena 1. É minimamente surreal, considerando que iremos ter um furacão ou uma TT forte a fazer landfall em Portugal Continental...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 13:12)

Boas,
Leslie a fazer das suas trazendo ar mais quente e seco. Penso que isto vai ser mais destrutivo do que outra coisa pois o vento, que não faz falta nenhuma vai ser o "rei" e aquilo que mais falta faz, fica no mar. Os modelos prevêem a formação de uma linha de instabilidade no interior sul, veremos...
A mínima foi de *11,8ºC*

Neste momento,* 27,3ºC* com algum vento de leste.


----------



## comentador (13 Out 2018 às 14:02)

Boa tarde! Dia de Verão com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 15:27)

Em viagem até Portalegre e Arronches, vi vários dust devil. Sem dúvida que a atmosfera está a agitar-se com a proximidade da Leslie
Notava-se um incremento do vento em Portalegre, apesar do céu continuar entre azul e nuvens altas. A temperatura bem próxima dos 30 ºC e alguma electricidade palpável no ar, dado o ar quente e seco.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 16:03)

Rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h por aqui. Leslie aproxima-se...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 16:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h por aqui. Leslie aproxima-se...



E a descida de 6 Hpa desde as 9 h às 15 h também não deixa de ser destacável. Seria a mesma descida de pressão atmosférica que numa Ciclogénese Explosiva


----------



## Maria Elleonor (13 Out 2018 às 17:50)

Pessoal de Lisboa e arredores vão nos atualizando, não esqueçam de vídeos e fotografias.
Espero que o Leslie não faça muitos estragos e que ninguém se magoe.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 17:59)

Céu a cobrir-se rapidamente por Arronches. É bastante interessante a velocidade com que a nebulosidade está a deslocar-se.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (13 Out 2018 às 19:07)

O vento aumentou muito de intensidade (rajadas que ultrapassam já os 50 Km/h). Este planalto é propenso a isto mesmo.
A humidade também aumentou muito, o que provoca um sensação térmica de temperatura em subida.

O céu começa a compor-se.
Uns primeiros (e últimos, porque ficou de noite) mammatus timidos a anunciar o que aí vem (a minha vista para Oeste é quase nula)

Que corra tudo bem. Stay safe.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 19:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Dia quente, claramente influenciado pelo deslocação da Leslie para Nordeste, trazendo ar quente na sua vanguarda. Faz lembrar o fatídico dia 15 de Outubro do ano passado.
> A título de opinião, dependendo da instabilidade do flanco este da tempestade, na nossa região iremos ter o vento e precipitação, dada o orientação da Serra de S. Mamede, a qual cria uma barreira significativa e que irá potenciar a chuva, devido à deslocação SW-NE da Leslie.
> ...


Não vai haver nada de especial nesta zona, algum vento que pode ser forte e eventualmente alguma precipitação, não mais do que isso creio.
Segue calmo este final de tarde, com algum vento mas nada demais.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 19:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Céu a cobrir-se rapidamente por Arronches. É bastante interessante a velocidade com que a nebulosidade está a deslocar-se.


Ao pôr-do-sol estive a observar o mesmo. Agora está bastante nublado e o vento vai aumentando


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 19:39)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> O vento aumentou muito de intensidade (rajadas que ultrapassam já os 50 Km/h). Este planalto é propenso a isto mesmo.
> A humidade também aumentou muito, o que provoca um sensação térmica de temperatura em subida.
> 
> O céu começa a compor-se.
> ...



Belíssima essa foto. Tens ai uns Mammatus bem definidos


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2018 às 19:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado e algum vento.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC

Faz hoje, 29 anos sobre o dia de maior precipitação em Faro e por aqui, 164 mm. Belos tempos em que as chuvadas eram geniais.  

Uma cut-off é bem mais interessante...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 19:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não vai haver nada de especial nesta zona, algum vento que pode ser forte e eventualmente alguma precipitação, não mais do que isso creio.
> Segue calmo este final de tarde, com algum vento mas nada demais.



Infelizmente parece a instabilidade é prejudicada por causa do ar seco que circula após a Leslie... Era bom que houvesse alguma chuva na nossa região, tanta falta faz...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 19:53)

Boas,
Muitos restos foram chegando agora ao final da tarde mas tudo se dissipa. Uma foto do final do dia:





Segundo o modelo da AEMET, era suposto se formar uma linha de instabilidade ao longo da noite, anda ali qualquer coisa muito desorganizada ao largo da costa a sul de Lisboa, mas não sei...Veremos!





Começa mesmo a fazer falta muita chuva, concordo contigo @algarvio1980, nada melhor que uma cut-off.  Já lá vai o tempo em que elas apareciam com muita frequência nesta altura.
________
Bafo quente de Sul com* 23,9ºC* e 51% hr.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 20:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado e algum vento.
> 
> Máxima: 24.8ºC
> mínima: 17.2ºC
> ...


Concordo plenamente, uma cut-off é que era, do que estas tretas de furacões que só trazem vento.
23,5°c e tudo calmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2018 às 20:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo plenamente, uma cut-off é que era, do que estas tretas de furacões que só trazem vento.
> 23,5°c e tudo calmo.



Se acontecesse agora, os 164 mm que caíram em 13/10/1989, diria que os estragos seriam bastante avultados. Agora, vão construir, aqui em Olhão, num terreno que nessa altura e em situações em que chove mais fica alagado, estão a tapar uma linha de água/ribeiro, se os prédios tiverem garagem e se um dia ocorrer uma enxurrada (que é perfeitamente normal com o nosso clima Mediterrâneo, que não só acontece nas Baleares, em Itália ou na Grécia) e as garagens e casas meterem água quem vai ser o culpado, é assim que acontecem as tragédias no nosso país.

Aliás, no ano passado, em Fevereiro quando caíram 40/45 mm numa hora, aqui em Olhão, a 1 km a norte de onde moro, veio a enxurrada que entrou em casas e garagens causando prejuízos, porque simplesmente fizeram obras e taparam as linhas de água que existiam.

Aposto, as fichas todas, como no futuro vier algo extremo como esse dia, aposto que a culpa será logo das alterações climáticas.


----------



## Happy (13 Out 2018 às 20:59)

O radar da Foia regista o vento a 49,3..


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (13 Out 2018 às 21:19)

Começa a chover, fraco/moderado por aqui.
Começo a desconfiar que a Leslie não fará landfall por terras lusíadas.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2018 às 21:39)

tudo terminado aqui junto à praia.

o Leslie trouxe calor por causa da humidade do ar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 22:07)

Pelo radar, é visível uma linha de instabilidade a avançar pelo sul, de SW para NE. Deverá ser breve mas intensa.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (13 Out 2018 às 22:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pelo radar, é visível uma linha de instabilidade a avançar pelo sul, de SW para NE. Deverá ser breve mas intensa.


Digamos que é bom. 20 de chuva moderada. Aí pode ser mais intenso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 22:29)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


> Digamos que é bom. 20 de chuva moderada. Aí pode ser mais intenso.


Ia mesmo perguntar como estava ai o tempo. Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Vários relâmpagos dessa linha de instabilidade, a electricidade está muito instável também. Vento com rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)

Relâmpagos!  A luz está constantemente a piscar.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (13 Out 2018 às 22:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vários relâmpagos dessa linha de instabilidade, a electricidade está muito instável também. Vento com rajadas.


Sim, a luz dá sinal (flicker) de 30 em 30 segundos. 
Chuva forte agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2018 às 22:40)

A luz não pára de piscar, por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 22:41)

Frente muito bem organizada e a ganhar força à medida que avança para o interior. A previsão do modelo que a AEMET disponibiliza no site é simplesmente fantástica, muito certeira, mesmo nos eventos convectivos dos últimos meses nunca esteve muito longe da realidade.
*21,4ºC* e vento moderado com boas rajadas de sul.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 22:42)

Relatos de trovoada e muita chuva a chegar a Reliquias, Odemira.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 22:46)

Estremoz: luz intermitente...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Out 2018 às 22:51)

Por Moura a luz também está muito instável, sempre a piscar... será que se aguenta? Problemas na rede elétrica nacional causados pela tempestade?


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (13 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Parceiros ao Alto Alentejo:
como estou habituado a frentes atlânticas (deslocamento W/E), interpretei mal o radar.
Na verdade, e por causa da circulação (rotação), esta frente vai durar muito mais tempo do que 20 min. 
Estou a levar com uma carga com deslocação praticamente S/N. 
Contem com mais de 1h de chuva moderada/forte.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (13 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Sinal de tv acabo e Internet falhando terá algo haver com a tempestade por aqui no Algarve?


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Estremoz: chuva moderada; vento moderado com rajadas. Trovoada


----------



## JPAG (13 Out 2018 às 22:54)

Confirmo os relatos. Em Vila Viçosa a luz também tem estado intermitente desde cerca  das 22:30h 

De resto, noite de outono perfeitamente normal como estava previsto


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 22:54)

Em Portalegre já chove moderado.
Edit: em breves segundos, mudou para forte e com bastante vento associado


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 22:54)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Por Moura a luz também está muito instável, sempre a piscar... será que se aguenta? Problemas na rede elétrica nacional causados pela tempestade?


Provavelmente, está a acontecer em vários locais, todos os membros deste tópico relatam o mesmo e no tópico do litoral centro também.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 22:55)

Chuva forte e vento forte em Marvão, em directo: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 22:55)

Trovão!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 22:56)

Trovoada, chove bem.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 22:59)

Chuva moderada por Ourique e não tenho tido problemas com a luz/internet/sinal tv até agora


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 23:02)

Estou em casa no Centro de Portalegre e ainda não houve picos de luz ou falhas na net.
Entretanto continua a chover. Ela que venha


----------



## Soleiro (13 Out 2018 às 23:02)

O que se prevê para Évora ??


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Que bomba!  Os meus gatos estão completamente desnorteados. 
Chove com intensidade!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Estremoz: chuva e vento passaram; tudo calmo agora.

EDIT: Ouve-se forte trovoada para noroeste...


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:10)

A dita cuja a chegar, tocadinha a vento e a intensificar-se mais


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:16)

Grande carga de água agora mesmo


----------



## Happy (13 Out 2018 às 23:18)

Chove razoavelmente bem em Portimão!!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 23:19)

Sem sinal de tv neste momento.
Chuva forte com trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 23:19)

Que chuvada!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 23:20)

Confirmo a bela chuvada com mais relâmpagos.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:22)

Primeiro trovão


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 23:23)

Que relâmpago e que estrondo!!! Chove com muita força


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 23:23)

Trovão por aqui também. Continua a chuva.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:26)

Grandes rajadas de vento!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Trovoada com nevoeiro... acho que é a primeira vez que vejo isto por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 23:35)

Estremoz: volta a chuva moderada. Registo de precipitação às 23h00 (não é todos os dias que temos assim uma linha de instabilidade a cruzar todo o sul do continente):


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:36)

Muitos relampagos a N e E, a chuva acalmou, mas o vento não dá tréguas.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 23:39)

Quem diria, que ia ter trovoada com nevoeiro cerrado?
Surreal.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 23:39)

Que quantidade de água descomunal está a cair, a trovoada está mesmo por cima.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 23:43)

Chuva forte em Beja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:43)

Voo da Ryanair de Faro para o Porto não conseguiu aterrar, voltou para trás, mas desviou a rota e passa mais a oeste daqui (normalmente passam por/perto de Ourique para aterrar em Faro)


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2018 às 23:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quem diria, que ia ter trovoada com nevoeiro cerrado?
> Surreal.



É desta, que vês o D. Sebastião. 

Vamos ver, se as duas linhas de instabilidade fininhas que estão no Barlavento, chegam cá.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 23:47)

Bastante notável o efeito da orografia da Serra na célula onde está a trovoada. Lá ainda deve ter descarregado ainda mais que aqui, a ver se é desta que volta a água na ribeira. 

Continua a chover moderado a forte, praticamente sem vento. Não podia pedir melhor!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Out 2018 às 23:49)

Chuva forte também por aqui!... 5mm


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 23:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chuva forte em Beja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/


Devias fazer uma auto reflexão e contar o número de vezes que fazes isto.. 
Com "isto" digo fazer um drama acerca de fiascos antecipados, para uma hora depois vir anunciar que o "afinal.." como se nada fosse. 
Enfim... 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2018 às 23:59)

Acalmou um pouco, mas o vento voltou e andou a passear cadeiras do quintal do vizinho. Pelo radar parece vir mais alguma chuva


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2018 às 00:00)

Estremoz: grande bomba agora mesmo 

EDIT: Outra bomba...


----------



## JPAG (14 Out 2018 às 00:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: grande bomba agora mesmo



Áudivel em Vila Viçosa! Chove com grande intensidade à cerca de 15 min.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Out 2018 às 00:13)

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/
chuva forte


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2018 às 00:17)

Que quantidade de água louca que cai aqui há imenso tempo....  Já coloco uns videos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Out 2018 às 00:20)

Chegou a frente! Chuva forte e trovoada!


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Out 2018 às 00:20)

Pluviometro de Serpa entupido


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2018 às 00:22)

Noite de temporal pelo interior centro/sul (DEA nas últimas duas horas):






Blitzortung


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2018 às 00:25)

Foi difícil porque me estava a molhar mas pronto, soube bem!  Já não via uma chuvada destas há uns tempos. Quando passou por aqui a trovoada a chuvada foi ainda mais forte mas tem estado a chover intensamente há quase 1 hora.
Cá ficam 2 vídeos

Parecia ter parado mas voltou à carga, mais de 20mm garantidos em Arronches. É nestas situações que tenho imensa pena de não ter pluviómetro. Excelente rega mesmo, já precisávamos...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Out 2018 às 00:29)

Pluviometro de Serpa entupido


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Out 2018 às 00:32)

Diga-se o que se disser, isto não é uma simples noite de mau tempo! É um temporal de chuva e vento pouco comum, pelo menos nesta zona. Que brutal carga de água acompanhada de trovoada... A Leslie andou a pastar pelo Atlântico tanto tempo que bem teve tempo para engordar e deixar agora muita e preciosa chuva!


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Out 2018 às 00:48)

chega agora a Amareleja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-amareleja/


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2018 às 00:48)

Acumulados superiores a 10mm na região sul. Frente bastante generosa, todos nós agradecemos! 
Entre as 23h e as 00h
*16.5mm* em Portalegre (Cidade)
*16.1mm* em Beja
*16mm* em Estremoz
*13.9mm* em Portalegre
*13.9mm* em Évora (Aeródromo)
*10.9mm* em Viana do Alentejo
*10.1mm* em Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
*10.1mm *em Aljezur
______
Entre as 22h e as 23h:
*13.6mm* em Odemira (S. Teotónio)
*10.6mm *na Zambujeira

Resta esperar pelas restantes que estão no interior alentejano.
*14.8mm* numa estação netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas. Infelizmente aquela que eu seguia está off.

Neste momento, *17,1ºC* com tudo calmo. Maravilha!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2018 às 00:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Foi difícil porque me estava a molhar mas pronto, soube bem!  Já não via uma chuvada destas há uns tempos. Quando passou por aqui a trovoada a chuvada foi ainda mais forte mas tem estado a chover intensamente há quase 1 hora.
> Cá ficam 2 vídeos
> 
> Parecia ter parado mas voltou à carga, mais de 20mm garantidos em Arronches. É nestas situações que tenho imensa pena de não ter pluviómetro. Excelente rega mesmo, já precisávamos...


Na última hora:
Portalegre cidade:* 16,5mm.*
Portalegre:* 13,9mm.*


----------



## vamm (14 Out 2018 às 01:04)

A chuva continua aqui, mas variando entre fraca e moderada.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2018 às 01:17)

O Algarve passou completamente ao lado da animação... meia hora de chuva moderada que passou a fraca! Era importante acumular uns mm's pois os próximos tempos são uma incógnita....


----------



## Illicitus (14 Out 2018 às 08:20)

Em Lagos ainda choveu alguma coisa. Começou por volta das 23h e prolongou-se durante algum tempo, sempre de forma moderada.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Out 2018 às 09:52)

Em Faro (cidade) cairam 0.8mm.. Rajada max de 54,7 Km/h pelas 00:33 quando passou a (fina) linha de instabilidade.


----------



## vamm (14 Out 2018 às 11:25)

O sol vai dando o ar da sua graça, mas pouco. Estão 16ºC e um vento moderado gélido! 
Vão surgindo algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2018 às 13:03)

Por Olhão registei 4 mm, a estação do IPMA registou 4.4 mm em Olhão, em Faro (Aeroporto) apenas 1.4 mm, a estação de Castro Marim registou 10.6 mm. Parece-me que a linha morreu ao chegar a Faro e ressuscitou de Olhão para leste.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2018 às 14:26)

Boas,
Dia mesmo outonal! Nublado, ventoso e algo frio.






A mínima foi de* 10,1ºC*
Neste momento estão apenas *16,4ºC *e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de NW.

A máxima de ontem foi de* 30,6ºC*, grande contraste.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Boas,
Sigo com 13,5°c e chuva fraca agora.
Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## comentador (14 Out 2018 às 20:42)

Boa noite! 

A noite passada foi tempestuosa por Alvalade mas sem provocar estragos. Vento forte, trovoada e uma bela chuvada que tanto precisávamos: acumulou 15,5 mm. Obrigado Leslie!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2018 às 22:35)

Boas,
Após muitos meses, tive uma máxima abaixo dos 20ºC, com o vento algo intenso o dia foi desagradável. A partir do meio da tarde, após ter chuviscado qualquer coisa, ainda apareceu o sol mas já não aqueceu nada.
Máxima de *18,8ºC*

Neste momento* 10,2ºC* (atual mínima) com uma ligeira brisa de NW. Amanhã mais alguma chuva, venha ela que cá embaixo é que se bebe!


----------



## vamm (15 Out 2018 às 07:31)

O dia amanhece com 12ºC e o céu muito nublado.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2018 às 08:08)

Boas,
Chuva e 10°c.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia

Os restos do Michael vêm carregados de humidade, com chuva continua e bem certinha. São estas precipitações que pedimos para os campos, pois permite a sua absorção pelas terras ressequidas pelo Verão.
Em Portalegre chovia com bastante intensidade quando sai, mas durante a viagem tornou-se mais calma. Agora em Arronches, parece a aumentar a intensidade e que se mantenha assim todo o dia, que faz bastante falta. Calculo que estaremos com uns 10 ºC / 11 ºC, céu completamente encoberto e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2018 às 09:47)

Continua a chuva, 6,6mm, ótima para os terrenos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2018 às 11:41)

Chuva moderada em Arronches. Uma pequena linha de maior instabilidade visível no radar, pena não estar assim todo o dia


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2018 às 12:56)

Abertas neste momento e 16,8mm de precipitação.


----------



## vamm (15 Out 2018 às 13:07)

Chuva certinha desde as 9h e pouco.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Out 2018 às 13:36)

A passada da linha de instabilidade rendeu 5.6mm por Cuba.
Estes 3 dias têm sido uma boa rega, apesar de pessoalmente desta vez até me convinha que viesse mais tarde...


----------



## comentador (15 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Boa tarde!

Alvalade do Sado com céu encoberto e chuva fraca alternada com períodos de chuva moderada. O vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste, uma manhã típica de outono com temperatura amena.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2018 às 20:44)

Aguaceiro fraquinho agora, foi um belo dia de outono!  Quando tiver mais disponibilidade já faço o resumo do dia e com algumas fotos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Out 2018 às 21:38)

Aqui pelo Algarve este mês tem sido muito seco .. Sempre q chove tem sido pouco e com o dia de hoje doma apenas 11 mm mensais. Pouco deverá chover ate final do mês. Das previsões sazonais só o ecm indica um resto de Outono e Inverno interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Então Boa Noite,
Chuva fraca a moderada persistente durante praticamente toda a manhã. Durante a tarde já surgiram algumas abertas mas ainda apareceram alguns aguaceiros. E entretanto, devido à chuva de Sábado para Domingo a água regressou à Ribeira de Arronches durante esta madrugada. 
Deixo umas fotos tiradas ao final do dia:
Aguaceiro na serra:





Com o sol nos próximos dias também já deverá começar a aparecer alguma erva nos campos.




























Bastante notável o efeito da orografia nesta situação em que as nuvens mais densas estavam praticamente estagnadas sobre a serra. 




______________
Acumulados de hoje e mensais (até ao momento) nas estações das redondezas:
Portalegre (cidade): *10.8mm*  Mensal:* 30.9mm*
Portalegre: *18mm*  Mensal: *39.3mm*
Elvas: *13.5mm*  Mensal: *33.4mm*
Na estação netatmo entre Elvas e Arronches o acumulado de hoje foi de *10.3mm*. O mês segue com *30.3mm*. Em Outubro de 2017 apenas acumulou 13mm.

Resumindo, apesar de ainda estar abaixo da média, tem sido melhor do que no ano passado. A estação que seguia em outubro de 2017 acumulou 16.2mm. Ainda bem que houve esta reviravolta, pode ser que ainda apareçam mais alguns dias com chuva este mês.
_________
Sigo com céu nublado e* 14,7ºC*.
96% hr


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2018 às 22:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Então Boa Noite,
> Chuva fraca a moderada persistente durante praticamente toda a manhã. Durante a tarde já surgiram algumas abertas mas ainda apareceram alguns aguaceiros. E entretanto, devido à chuva de Sábado para Domingo a água regressou à Ribeira de Arronches durante esta madrugada.
> Deixo umas fotos tiradas ao final do dia:
> Aguaceiro na serra:
> ...


Até se sente o fresco por estas fotos


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2018 às 23:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Até se sente o fresco por estas fotos


E que bem sabe, as saudades destes dias já eram mais que muitas!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Aqui pelo Algarve este mês tem sido muito seco .. Sempre q chove tem sido pouco e com o dia de hoje doma apenas 11 mm mensais. Pouco deverá chover ate final do mês. Das previsões sazonais só o ecm indica um resto de Outono e Inverno interessante.


É uma questão de locais também. Eu aqui pela Manta Rota tenho acumulados este mês já 40 mm. Não é nenhuma fartura, mas os terrenos estão já bem húmidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2018 às 15:14)

Afinal não é só por aqui que océu também está a começar a "abrir".


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2018 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde,
Dia com algumas nuvens, principalmente durante a tarde mas ainda assim, houve boas abertas. Temperatura fresca.
Estas fotos foram tiradas de manhã, em Portalegre. Durante a tarde, tal como referido apareceram muitas mais nuvens.








Mais nuvens começavam a aparecer no horizonte, para oeste...




___________
Máx:* 21,5ºC*
Min: *11,7ºC*

Neste momento, *17,8ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Out 2018 às 21:57)

Dia passado em Évora.
Cheguei de noite e passei o dia dentro de 4 paredes, sem janelas.
Na viagem de regresso, antes de passar Vendas Novas , cerca das 17.30h, o céu a sul e poente estava assim


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado com algumas abertas no final do dia.

Máxima: 23.5ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC

O mês leva 14 mm acumulados e vamos ver o que nos reserva os próximos dias.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2018 às 16:34)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou frio e com nevoeiro em alguns locais. A tarde tem sido espectacular com muito sol e temperatura agradável. 
Entretanto, nos últimos minutos a nebulosidade tem aumentado significativamente mas não tem nada a ver com a frente que está no litoral, estão-se mesmo a formar aqui por cima, sinal de que começa a haver instabilidade.




Há pouco mais de meia hora estava assim:









Mínima de *8,7ºC*

Neste momento,* 22,2ºC*. Vamos ver o que a noite reserva!


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2018 às 22:04)

Manhã muito fria e com nevoeiro cerrado. O dia esteve mais ou menos agradável, céu limpo e o vento quando aparecia dava aquela sensação de frio e mesmo só com um casaquito é que se estava bem. Agora ao anoitecer, via-se o nevoeiro a regressar e agora vai-se levantando algum vento.


----------



## vamm (17 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Já chove moderado a forte, tocada a vento


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2018 às 23:00)

Estremoz: chuva desde as 22h45


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2018 às 23:07)

Várias células a surgir mas com o radar de Coruche desligado nem dá sequer para perceber a intensidade das mesmas e o que poderá vir. Da região sul ambos estão off. 
Chuvisca com* 14,5ºC *e algum vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2018 às 23:15)

Em Portalegre relatam-me que chove bem. Já acumula na minha estação.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2018 às 23:28)

Chove com intensidade! Venha de lá mais uma boa rega


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Out 2018 às 23:39)

Troveja bem em Évora.

Chuva desde as 22:30 mais ou menos.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2018 às 23:46)

Sempre ajudam alguma coisa:

Raim Alarm

Blitzortung

Para já trovoada por Évora, em deslocamento para nordeste... A banda de precipitação estende-se desde o barlavento algarvio até a todo o interior do continente.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2018 às 00:14)

Temos material a chegar ao Sotavento Algarvio


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2018 às 01:25)

Noite de temporal pelo sueste do continente (leste do Baixo Alentejo e  sotavento do Algarve): períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas.

DEA entre as 23h45 e as 01h45





Os avisos meteorológicos amarelos do IPMA para os distritos do sul foram colocados mesmo em cima do acontecimento  Agora sim, avisos meteorológicos para as regiões do interior centro e sul; mais vale tarde de que nunca...


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 02:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Noite de temporal pelo sueste do continente (leste do Baixo Alentejo e  sotavento do Algarve): períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas.
> 
> DEA entre as 23h45 e as 01h45
> 
> ...



Os primeiros avisos para Beja e Faro saíram antes da 1 da manhã, acrescentaram agora Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Évora...

Edit: Como é possível que o IPMA esteja só com o radar de Arouca numa altura assim?? Coruche e Loulé estão em baixo e deve ser por isso que os avisos saem só em cima da hora...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Out 2018 às 07:50)

Está noite a montanha pariu um rato ..  
Muito pouca chuva ocorrida no sul do país e hoje vai ser a vê las no mar .. Ao largo da costa. Mesmo assim sexta sábado é até domingo prometem instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas  .... Veremos o que nos reserva.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2018 às 16:55)

Final de tarde com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas no interior centro/sul, procedentes de leste...


----------



## vamm (18 Out 2018 às 18:35)

Pelo aspecto negro a N, há trovoada das grandes.
Muita chuvinha fraca a moderada na parte da manhã e à tarde nada.


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 18:39)

vamm disse:


> Pelo aspecto negro a N, há trovoada das grandes.
> Muita chuvinha fraca a moderada na parte da manhã e à tarde nada.


O radar mostra algumas células na zona de Beja


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2018 às 18:49)

Aumento da instabilidade para o final da tarde... Nebulosidade procedente de leste, em progressão para oeste, levando aguaceiros e trovoadas ao interior centro e sul.





SAT24


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2018 às 18:54)

Boa Tarde,
Chuva durante toda a noite praticamente, não muito intensa, excelente para as terras. Tarde com boas abertas e algum vento.
Acumulado a rondar os 10/15mm. A estação entre Arronches e Elvas acumulou *14.8mm*.
Cenário fantástico agora ao final do dia devido à célula que está a passar a SSE com shelf cloud:
















___________

*18,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## pax_julia (18 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo à mistura. Pouca atividade elétrica. Rendeu 2 trovões, apenas. Um deles bem forte.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2018 às 19:29)

Alguns relâmpagos bem grandes visíveis mas não eram muito frequentes. O vento também se intensificou como é costume nesta situações.
Só para se ter uma ideia com uns vídeos muito rápidos. Peço desculpa pela qualidade.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2018 às 19:35)

Estremoz: rajadas de vento a partir das 19h25. Relâmpagos para leste e sueste, iluminando toda a linha do horizonte. Extensa shelf cloud deslocando para sudoeste...

Novas formações em desenvolvimento a nordeste...


----------



## vamm (18 Out 2018 às 19:43)

Desde as 18h45 que chove moderado a forte por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2018 às 20:07)

O centro / sul do território de Portugal Continental estava, ao início desta noite (19h30), sob a influência de uma gota fria localizada no sul da Península Ibérica; a rotação do vento em torno do centro da gota fria arrasta nebulosidade e a formação de linhas de instabilidade, girando em sentido contrário dos ponteiros dos relógios. Assim, às 19h30 observamos, no radar de precipitação do IPMA, 3 situações correspondentes a linhas de instabilidade:

1 – cruza o vale do Tejo em direcção a Lisboa (sudoeste), mas já em fase de dissipação;

2 – extensa frente de tempestade cruza o Alentejo central e o Baixo Alentejo, deslocando-se para sudoeste e provocando aguaceiros e trovoadas, por vezes acompanhado de queda de granizo; rajadas fortes de vento.

3 – aproximação de nova linha de instabilidade, procedente de nordeste e que irá cruzar também o Alentejo, quase com o mesmo trajecto que a linha de instabilidade nº 2.


----------



## pax_julia (18 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Atividade eletrica a aumentar de intensidade. Linha de instabilidade em deslocação lenta para sudoeste.


----------



## pax_julia (18 Out 2018 às 20:10)

Atividade eletrica a aumentar de intensidade. Linha de instabilidade em deslocação lenta para sudoeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2018 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, com alguns aguaceiros e frio.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Esta tarde, apanhei um aguaceiro moderado, na zona de Olhos de Água em Albufeira.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Out 2018 às 20:28)

Évora novamente a trovejar. 

Aguaceiros moderados ocasionais.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2018 às 20:39)

Já depois das 19h00, vista para leste/sueste de Estremoz:


----------



## vamm (18 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Continua a cair certinha e sem parar


----------



## comentador (18 Out 2018 às 21:05)

Boa noite!

Por Alvalade Sado neste momento chove com grande intensidade. Trovoada acompanhada de granizo, sem vento.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Out 2018 às 21:50)

Final de tarde bem animado por Moura. Chuva moderada e alguma atividade elétrica, embora nada de muito significativo. Céu fantástico antes de começar a chover e a trovejar, por volta das 18:30, na direção de onde se aproximava a tempestade (NE). Infelizmente não me foi possível fotografar...
Foi um dia de bastante chuva, sem exageros, daquela ótima para os terrenos... gostava de saber o acumulado, que ainda deve ter sido jeitoso!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 22:11)

vamm disse:


> Continua a cair certinha e sem parar


Isso aí é ouro!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2018 às 23:33)

Bom aguaceiro!  Com o radar de Coruche novamente off, os ecos são algo enganosos.

De vez em quando lá chegam uns restos  daquilo que tem estado a atingir o leste de Espanha.

*14,1°C *


----------



## vamm (18 Out 2018 às 23:38)

Continua, embora mais fraca 
Abençoada!


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Out 2018 às 23:44)

Precipitação acumuladas hoje na Rede de Estações MeteoAlentejo:
Serpa - 4,6mm
Herdade Bemposta - 3,6mm
Beja - 9,6mm
Amareleja - 16,5mm
Marvão - 0mm
(Mértola e Moura com anomalias)


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2018 às 23:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumuladas hoje na Rede de Estações MeteoAlentejo:
> Serpa - 4,6mm
> Herdade Bemposta - 3,6mm
> Beja - 9,6mm
> ...


O pluviômetro de Marvão também parece não estar a registar corretamente pois choveu em toda a região durante a madrugada. Pelo menos amigos da zona de Marvão disseram-me que por lá também choveu bem.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Out 2018 às 00:06)

joralentejano disse:


> O pluviômetro de Marvão também parece não estar a registar corretamente pois choveu em toda a região durante a madrugada. Pelo menos amigos da zona de Marvão disseram-me que por lá também choveu bem.


será isso então...


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2018 às 07:14)

Chuvinha abençoada “toda a noite, toda a noite”


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia por aqui o dia amanheceu com alguma chuva pouca por sinal mas ao longo do dia deverá reinar o sol. 
Nós próximos dias não espero grandes alterações no que toca a instabilidade e o mês por aqui segue ainda com uns 13 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Out 2018 às 11:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia por aqui o dia amanheceu com alguma chuva pouca por sinal mas ao longo do dia deverá reinar o sol.
> Nós próximos dias não espero grandes alterações no que toca a instabilidade e o mês por aqui segue ainda com uns 13 mm acumulados.


Eu ainda não estou bem certo quanto a alterações nestes dias. Este tipo de Cut-Off's são sempre muito incertas, e são este tipo de eventos que normalmente deixam alguma água pelo Sul do país. 
Eu aqui pela Manta Rota vou já com 45mm desde o início do mês de outubro.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (19 Out 2018 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,
7 dias com chuva em Cuba... ideal para os solos. Acumulados por dia:
5.3 / 1.5 / 6.3 / 1.0 / 6.3 / 4.6 / 4.3. Total 29.3mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Boa tarde. 
A tarde segue com nuvens intercalado com sol. Não choveu desde a minha última postage.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2018 às 16:37)

Boa Tarde,
Choveu fraco praticamente toda a noite mas entretanto mais a norte não choveu nada pois a estações de Portalegre não registaram nada. Basicamente daqui para sul é que choveu e mais uma vez fiquei na "fronteira". 
Agora, ao longo da tarde têm aparecido alguns aguaceiros dispersos.




Pequeno arco-íris:




Agora tem estado a passar um a S/SE, onde têm sido bem visíveis as cortinas de precipitação:








___________
*21,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2018 às 17:18)

Choveu bem toda a manhã e de tarde nada, um solinho para acalmar a coisa. Agora está meio negro a N/NE e vão circulando umas nuvens grandes e fofas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 17:26)

vamm disse:


> Choveu bem toda a manhã e de tarde nada, um solinho para acalmar a coisa. Agora está meio negro a N/NE e vão circulando umas nuvens grandes e fofas.


Que bom! Já se nota esta chuva nos terrenos ou nas ribeiras?


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2018 às 18:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que bom! Já se nota esta chuva nos terrenos ou nas ribeiras?


As ribeiras já vão correndo e os terrenos nota-se bem que estão regadinhos 
Sabe bem ver os campos a ganhar vida


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2018 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia com sol, choveu qualquer coisa durante a noite/início do dia e nada mais. 

Máxima: 20.6ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2018 às 21:06)

Chuva fraca mas persistente com *16,6ºC*. 
Durante a tarde caiu um aguaceiro curto mas bem intenso, céu antes da sua chegada:


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2018 às 13:39)

Céu a ficar muito nublado. A Este bastante escuro.


----------



## Tonton (20 Out 2018 às 14:10)

vamm disse:


> Céu a ficar muito nublado. A Este bastante escuro.



Muitas nuvens, chuva e trovoada a caminho daí, idas de Espanha...


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2018 às 14:12)

Quando estava a sair de Ourique, já chovia fraco


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2018 às 14:24)

Pode haver uma hipótese de chuva de jeito esta tarde mas não é garantido... Pode ficar tudo em Espanha e a sul do Algarve!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Out 2018 às 14:44)

Está a querer meter respeito à zona Este do Sotavento Algarvio


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 14:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Chuva durante toda a noite praticamente, não muito intensa, excelente para as terras. Tarde com boas abertas e algum vento.
> Acumulado a rondar os 10/15mm. A estação entre Arronches e Elvas acumulou *14.8mm*.
> Cenário fantástico agora ao final do dia devido à célula que está a passar a SSE com shelf cloud:
> ...


Shelf cloud perfeitinha!  Belos registos!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2018 às 15:13)

parece que está a passar Pt de raspão...cai tudo em Espanha.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2018 às 15:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Shelf cloud perfeitinha!  Belos registos!


Obrigado João Pedro! 
É verdade, se tivesse num local mais aberto melhor era mas não foi possível. E por falar nela, uma foto da mesma tirada por um amigo em Badajoz  A célula passou mesmo por cima da cidade...





_______________
O céu vai ficando mais nublado por aqui com uma temperatura agradável.
Tatual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2018 às 15:31)

Algures no caldeirão oriental deve de estar a chover qualquer coisa. Alcoutim, Azinhal de Castro Marim, Odeleite,...Parece deslocar-se para noroeste/este.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2018 às 16:45)

Ourique segue com céu cinzento completamente liso e chuva fraca a moderada 
Acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2018 às 17:41)

Parece que vai chovendo no Alentejo, dá para ver no radar


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2018 às 18:06)

Agora não chove, mas este é o aspecto no quadrante Norte:
NO - N - NE


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2018 às 18:12)

Falei cedo demais 
Volta a chover


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2018 às 18:16)

@vamm grande foto!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2018 às 18:19)

Começou a chover por aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2018 às 19:17)

trovoadas disse:


> Algures no caldeirão oriental deve de estar a chover qualquer coisa. Alcoutim, Azinhal de Castro Marim, Odeleite,...Parece deslocar-se para noroeste/este.



Em Martim Longo, choveu 8.3 mm durante esta tarde. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia tem sido marcado por alguma nebulosidade, ouvi 2 trovões nem sei qual a direcção se é a Sul, Este ou Norte. 

Máxima: 21.1ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC

Não me espantaria, se o IPMA colocasse o Algarve sob aviso amarelo, os modelos indicam alguma instabilidade durante a próxima noite/madrugada.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2018 às 23:48)

Boa Noite,
Caiu um aguaceiro ao final da tarde e tem chovido bastante na última hora. Agora, após uma pausa, volta a chover.  Rio Caia bem abastecido e já se vai notando a erva a nascer nos campos. O acumulado das estações da zona ronda os 40/60mm. A estação netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas tem acumulado de *57.7mm*. Outubro mil vezes melhor do que no ano passado, sem sombra de dúvidas. 

Enquanto escrevia, a chuva intensificou-se e bem.  Estão *15,3ºC*.


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 23:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Caiu um aguaceiro ao final da tarde e tem chovido bastante na última hora. Agora, após uma pausa, volta a chover.  Rio Caia bem abastecido e já se vai notando a erva a nascer nos campos. O acumulado das estações da zona ronda os 40/60mm. A estação netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas tem acumulado de *57.7mm*. Outubro mil vezes melhor do que no ano passado, sem sombra de dúvidas.
> 
> Enquanto escrevia, a chuva intensificou-se e bem.  Estão *15,3ºC*.



Animadito então por ai!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2018 às 23:57)

remember disse:


> Animadito então por ai!


Sem dúvida. Este mês tem estado a exceder e muito as expetativas. Antes das previsões indicarem a vinda da Leslie, estavam-se a ver as coisas algo complicadas mas felizmente lá mudou tudo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2018 às 00:20)

Linha de instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior centro - sul, progredindo agora para noroeste.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2018 às 00:26)

Uma nova linha de instabilidade formou-se nos últimos minutos e entrou em Portugal pelo Baixo Alentejo: estará neste momento a aproximar-se de Serpa e Moura.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2018 às 12:15)

Uma linha a passar a Oeste


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2018 às 12:42)

Zona mais baixa da nuvem a dar a entender alguma rotação. Cheguei a ver algo parecido a um funil, mas depois desapareceu... segue para NO


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2018 às 12:51)

Agora mesmo


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2018 às 12:53)

Por aqui, choveu qualquer coisita durante a madrugada e início da manhã, que rendeu 2 mm. 

Já não se faz cut-off's como antigamente, também verdade seja dita, ela nunca teve na sua posição ideal. Nem com a água do mar a 26ºC há semanas atrás foi motor para criar dilúvios, que tristeza.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2018 às 12:57)

Agora


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2018 às 13:10)

por aqui hoje vai ser mais um fiasco...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2018 às 13:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, choveu qualquer coisita durante a madrugada e início da manhã, que rendeu 2 mm.
> 
> Já não se faz cut-off's como antigamente, também verdade seja dita, ela nunca teve na sua posição ideal. Nem com a água do mar a 26ºC há semanas atrás foi motor para criar dilúvios, que tristeza.



Afinal, só dizes baboseiras, para a próxima vai ver o radar antes e depois é que opinas.  Ouviste?  

Esta, apanhou com a linha de instabilidade em cima, acumulou 35 mm , perto de Santo Estevão (Tavira): https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAVIRA7 

A linha de instabilidade entrou entre Olhão e Tavira, na zona de Livramento Luz de Tavira, os ecos vermelhos no radar:






O modelo Harmonie/Arome da AEMET acertou mais uma vez, na muge, previa acumulados nessa ordem de grandeza, embora tivesse ocorrido na zona prevista mas foi localizado numa distância muito curta, já que a linha de instabilidade era muita fina.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2018 às 13:22)

Nasce agora algo a SE


----------



## Tonton (21 Out 2018 às 13:31)

vamm disse:


> Nasce agora algo a SE



E, esta, é possível que passe mesmo por aí:


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2018 às 14:01)

Forte chuvada com granizo à mistura.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2018 às 14:26)

Passou por aqui, descarregou um bocadinho, nada de especial, e seguiu viagem.


----------



## comentador (21 Out 2018 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Por Alvalade Sado passou um grande aguaceiro, mas sem fazer trovões, cerca das 14:30 - 15:00h, que rendeu 24,0 mm. Grande chuvada, os terrenos ficaram com água em cima e ainda permanece em zonas mais baixas. Boa rega neste mês de Outubro, já somo 62,0 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2018 às 20:34)

Que chuvada fortíssima neste momento!  não esperava.

EDIT: Brutal carga de água, impressionante!!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2018 às 20:38)

Há pouco caiu uma bela chuvada aqui, durou cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Out 2018 às 21:30)

Pela Manta Rota acordei hoje por volta as 8.30 com chuva forte. 
Só choveu cerca de 30 minutos, até às 9h. Não voltou a chover durante o dia. 
Rendeu 10.4 mm. O mês segue já com 60 mm. Quase na média. 
Com as chuvas previstas para a próxima semana devo superar a média.


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2018 às 17:17)

Um autentico monstro sob Monchique. Parte da bigorna chega a Ourique 
A Oeste também está uma grande torre e isto está um calor supeeeer estranho!


----------



## Tonton (22 Out 2018 às 17:56)

vamm disse:


> Um autentico monstro sob Monchique. Parte da bigorna chega a Ourique
> A Oeste também está uma grande torre e isto está um calor supeeeer estranho!



Aí está a mancha grande de nuvens sobre Monchique:


----------



## Maria Elleonor (22 Out 2018 às 18:11)

Poças, tirei uma fotos de umas nuvens enormes as portas de Loulé mas não consigo postar aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2018 às 21:17)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou fresco com algumas nuvens. Ao longo do dia foi notável o aumento das poeiras e durante a tarde apareceram algumas células dispersas, a temperatura era agradável mas não se podia estar muito tempo ao sol pois queimava bem, algo normal visto já estar bem baixo.
Máx: *24,4ºC*
Min: *13,1ºC*

A noite segue bem iluminada e agradável, estão *17,2ºC *com vento nulo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Out 2018 às 21:43)

vamm disse:


> Um autentico monstro sob Monchique. Parte da bigorna chega a Ourique
> A Oeste também está uma grande torre e isto está um calor supeeeer estranho!


De Olhão o aspecto era este:


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2018 às 10:30)

Manhã de aguaceiros e trovoadas pelo leste e norte de Évora


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2018 às 11:16)

Bom dia,
Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro mas curto por Portalegre. Não estava à espera que chovesse hoje. 
O dia começou mais uma vez fresco e com muitas nuvens, a temperatura não apresenta grandes variações. A mínima em Arronches foi igual à de ontem, *13,1°C*.

Cerca de 20°C neste momento com vento praticamente nulo em Portalegre. Ficou um pouco mais fresco após o aguaceiro, como é normal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2018 às 12:48)

Por aqui, vai chovendo fraco com pingas grossas.


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2018 às 13:01)

Garvão com céu nublado, vento fraco e algum calor


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2018 às 13:14)

Já chove em Garvão.


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2018 às 17:19)

Pelas 15h/15h30 houve trovoada em Garvão, com chuva moderada a forte. Agora céu nublado e o sol vai tentando espreitar. A N/NO tudo muito negro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 18:20)

Eco roxo grande, perto de Avis...


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 18:40)

david 6 disse:


>


Eco roxo em Aviz a crescer ainda mais e outro vermelho a caminho de Sousel...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2018 às 20:41)

Boa Noite,
Bem, hoje o dia foi mais animado do que ontem e eu a pensar que ia ser ao contrário, pelo menos aqui, não estava à espera que surgissem células e durante a manhã lá apareceram algumas dispersas. Durante a tarde, houve boas abertas e muitas formações, principalmente para oeste mas a visibilidade era algo má devido às poeiras. 
Uma foto tirada de manhã após cair o aguaceiro que reportei, em Portalegre:





Entretanto, ao final da tarde na vinda para Arronches, vim acompanhando o desenvolvimento da célula de Avis. Depois de cá estar fui dar uma volta e ainda captei qualquer coisa, nesta altura, já pensava que a célula estava em fase de dissipação mas enganei-me. Fui ao telemóvel e apareceu uma célula com o eco mais forte de todos:




Cá fica a grandalhona, vista de Arronches:








Nos outros quadrantes, só já restavam os restos de pequenas células. Notável já a erva a nascer nos campos. 




Restos de uma célula que estava a sul de Badajoz:





E assim se passa mais um dia por cá! 
_________________
Máx: *24,2ºC*
Min: *13,1ºC*

A temperatura não tem descido muito durante a noite, apesar do vento nulo mas tem havido bastante humidade, o que é bom.
Estão *17,2ºC* com 81% hr.


----------



## comentador (23 Out 2018 às 21:08)

Boa noite!

Tarde de trovoada forte em Alvalade Sado. Caíram 25,0 mm em pouco mais de meia hora. Na imagem de radar do IPMA é visível entre as 14:30 e as 15:00 o ponto vermelho da grande intensidade de precipitação sobre a vila.  Houve algumas casas inundadas.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2018 às 22:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Bem, hoje o dia foi mais animado do que ontem e eu a pensar que ia ser ao contrário, pelo menos aqui, não estava à espera que surgissem células e durante a manhã lá apareceram algumas dispersas. Durante a tarde, houve boas abertas e muitas formações, principalmente para oeste mas a visibilidade era algo má devido às poeiras.
> Uma foto tirada de manhã após cair o aguaceiro que reportei, em Portalegre:
> 
> ...



Mesmo grande a célula, continua com as excelentes fotos


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Out 2018 às 00:48)

Boa Noite,

Neste momento a noite segue agradável e fresca, em Portalegre, com *17ºC.
*
O dia também foi estável, embora durante a tarde tenha sentido um pouco a sensação de tempo abafado. Nem frio, nem quente, durante o dia.

Já há alguns dias que noto a erva verde a nascer em certos terrenos, dada pela chuva dos últimos dias quase seguidos


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2018 às 17:37)

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado. Pela hora de almoço esteve céu limpo, sem vento e uma temperatura super agradavel. Agora, abafado, céu a ficar encoberto e nuvens “ameaçadoras” novamente na zona de Monchique.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2018 às 19:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mesmo grande a célula, continua com as excelentes fotos


Obrigado Miguel, assim será!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2018 às 19:28)

Boa Noite,
O dia de hoje foi, provavelmente, o mais quente desta semana ainda bem primaveril. Daqui a uma semana já vão estar menos de 10ºC ou até mais em relação a estes dias, vai ser cá um contraste... 
Máx: *26,6ºC*
Min: *12,5ºC*

Neste momento estão* 18,9ºC* com vento nulo. Durante o percurso de uma caminhada que fiz à pouco, ao passar junto a um ribeiro era bem notável a diferença de temperatura entre aquela zona baixa e os cumes que o envolviam.


----------



## vamm (25 Out 2018 às 18:00)

Manhã de nevoeiro, um pouco nublado pela hora de almoço e agora completamente fechado.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2018 às 19:14)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou bem fresco e húmido. Durante a tarde foram aparecendo bastantes nuvens, no geral altas. Muito fumo das queimadas, mas é o hábito nesta altura!
Assim foi o final do dia, não fossem as nuvens bastante compactas no horizonte e o pôr do sol teria sido bem bonito.








_________
Máx:* 25,8ºC*
Min: *9,3ºC*

Neste momento estão* 18,5ºC* com vento nulo. Hoje já não desce tanto devido ás nuvens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2018 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, o dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas e ameno.

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

O IPMA deverá colocar o Algarve sob aviso amarelo para amanhã, a AEMET já colocou na província de Huelva e Sevilha, aliás, o modelo Harmonie/Arome coloca uma boa chuvada para amanhã, com a probabilidade de serem superiores a 20 mm no Sotavento Algarvio entre 50 a 60%.

O ECM coloca em precipitação máxima entre 60 a 80 mm no litoral do Sotavento Algarvio.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/mapas_probabilisticos?dia=mna&zona=penyb&f=probprecip


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2018 às 21:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas e ameno.
> 
> Máxima: 22.1ºC
> mínima: 14.2ºC
> ...




A última saída do ECM mete a precipitação mais intensa toda em Espanha... o GFS mete uns 10mm aí no Sotavento na sua saída das 12Z...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2018 às 22:18)

Os modelos sempre indicaram a maior parte da precipitacao mais em Espanha sendo que existiam células embebidas que poderiam desencadear precipitação forte em pouco tempo. Sempre foi indicado assim daí que o litoral de Huelva é Cadiz esteja sob aviso amarelo e aqui não.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2018 às 00:05)

Para já nada de especial em perspectiva!   Até prova em contrário não acredito em milagres. Março/Abril foi apenas meio milagre!
De resto nada para comentar estes dias, temperatura bastante amena e alguma humidade/orvalheira durante a noite/manhã.  Algum verde a querer aparecer nos campos mas a humidade dos solos é ainda muito superficial.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 01:01)

Cada run é um corte na precipitação e nestas últimas RUn já pouco mais se resume do que a uma frente de noroeste.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 01:03)

E amanhã pouca chuva deverá ocorrer .. Será mais significativa para a região de fronteira.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2018 às 08:33)

Na Foía, Monchique, a precipitação nas últimas horas tem caído de forma constante.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia, 
Teoricamente estará a chegar ao Algarve uma boa mancha de precipitação.


----------



## GoN_dC (26 Out 2018 às 15:50)

Grande carga de água que caiu aqui durante a última hora. Acredito que tenham caído uns 10/15mm.


----------



## sielwolf (26 Out 2018 às 15:55)

Pelos vistos houve uma pequena tromba de água na Praia da Rocha.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2018 às 16:32)

Boas,
Ouve-se trovoada


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Out 2018 às 16:39)

Onde?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2018 às 16:39)

IPMA a lançar o aviso amarelo para aguaceiros e trovoadas nos distritos de Faro, Beja e Évora, literalmente, em cima do joelho, bem podiam ter lançado ontem.

Inundação por precipitação forte em Garvão, concelho de Ourique.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2018 às 16:50)

sielwolf disse:


> Pelos vistos houve uma pequena tromba de água na Praia da Rocha.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk



Confirmo!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2018 às 16:52)

Que grande estrondo! Este caiu perto


----------



## vamm (26 Out 2018 às 17:20)

Grande trovoada desde as 16h em Ourique e Garvão. Tudo inundado e os campos cheios de água. Com cada estoiro que metia respeito


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2018 às 17:49)

Trovoada entre Arronches e Portalegre mas não fosse o radar e as pessoas a dizerem, nem dávamos conta aqui em Arronches.  Hoje ainda não se viu o sol, apenas se nota o céu mais escuro a Norte.
Já se vai notando o arrefecimento, estão *18,9ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2018 às 17:56)

Uma bela carga de água que caiu na última hora, acompanhada de trovoada, que aliás continua agora mais para sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2018 às 18:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Trovoada entre Arronches e Portalegre mas não fosse o radar e as pessoas a dizerem, nem dávamos conta aqui em Arronches.  Hoje ainda não se viu o sol, apenas se nota o céu mais escuro a Norte.
> Já se vai notando o arrefecimento, estão *18,9ºC*.


Talvez chegue aí, ouço bastante trovoada para sul.


----------



## vamm (26 Out 2018 às 18:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> IPMA a lançar o aviso amarelo para aguaceiros e trovoadas nos distritos de Faro, Beja e Évora, literalmente, em cima do joelho, bem podiam ter lançado ontem.
> 
> Inundação por precipitação forte em Garvão, concelho de Ourique.


Confirmo! Os bombeiros e a protecção civil andavam a tratar das bermas


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2018 às 18:17)

O que se pode ver para norte, a partir de Estremoz (18h00)


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2018 às 18:37)

Céu extremamente negro a Sul no caminho de Ponte de Sor para Portalegre, célula gigantesca. Há algum tempo que não via nada assim, o contraste de cores é excepcional e a coisa não parece boa onde está mais negro, está mesmo cinzento muito escuro.

Por Portalegre só se vê ao longe depois de ter chovido e trovejado por lá parece.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Out 2018 às 18:38)

Medonho


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2018 às 19:07)

Bem, que bela célula cresceu a Norte daqui e que neste momento está praticamente estacionária a oeste. Interessante, quando as células estiveram sobre Portalegre movimentavam-se lentamente de SW para NE mas agora já estão a ser empurradas para sul, muito lentamente. A massa de ar frio provavelmente já está a ter influência nisto.
Lá tive de ir para um ponto alto e deu umas belas fotos!  Cá estão:
Inicialmente, ainda num ponto baixo...




No ponto mais alto, uma bela vista 




















WNW:




E por fim, as cores de Outono lá vão aparecendo 





Espero que gostem e venha de lá frio! 
Rendeu bem em Portalegre nas últimas 2 horas.
Portalegre: 17.8mm + 8.1mm = *25.9mm*
Portalegre (cidade): 3.4mm + 10.7mm = *14.1mm*

A ribeira de Caia que é o principal afluente do Rio Caia não nasce muito longe da estação que está localizada na serra portanto é provável que o caudal aumente.
_____________
Máx: *19,6ºC*
Min: *14,4ºC*

Neste momento, chuvisca e estão *17,9ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2018 às 19:30)

Bela Chuvada!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2018 às 20:08)

Por aqui, vai chovendo fraco, com alguma actividade eléctrica esporádica para Oeste.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (26 Out 2018 às 20:39)

Em Faro chove modestamente, até tive direito a uma única e tímida trovoada


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 20:53)

Inundações em Funcheira-Ermida. Estação de comboios encerrada: Telejornal RTP1


----------



## vamm (26 Out 2018 às 21:04)

Houve inundações na estação da Funcheira, Garvão, e esteve encerrada esta tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2018 às 21:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Inundações em Funchaleira-Ermida. Estação de comboios encerrada: Telejornal RTP1



Funchaleira não conheço, se fosse Funcheira.

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...coes-e-corte-de-estrada-em-beja?ref=HP_Grupo1


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Funchaleira não conheço, se fosse Funcheira.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...coes-e-corte-de-estrada-em-beja?ref=HP_Grupo1





algarvio1980 disse:


> Funchaleira não conheço, se fosse Funcheira.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...coes-e-corte-de-estrada-em-beja?ref=HP_Grupo1


Sim eu já corrigi o erro... foi de ouvido.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Out 2018 às 21:08)

Chuva e trovoada nas imediações de Estremoz.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2018 às 21:10)

Vídeo que chegou à caixa de entrada do MeteoPT, por Rui Santos.

Dupla tromba d'água na zona de Ferragudo/Portimão, embora pouco perceptível a mais à direita.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2018 às 21:24)

E por Estremoz juntaram-se as duas formações de instabilidade: a que desceu para sul procedente de Portalegre, cuja fotografia deixei atrás, e a que veio de sudoeste. Chuva forte e trovoada também forte a partir sensivelmente das 19h30… Por agora chuva mais moderada e trovoada mais dispersa.


----------



## comentador (26 Out 2018 às 21:55)

Boa noite,

Desta vez Alvalade Sado escapou, apenas caíram umas pingas. As trovoadas foram mais para o Algarve e interior do Alentejo


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Out 2018 às 22:07)

Hoje no Autodromo Internacional do Algarve a 16 kms de Portimão.
O céu esteve agressivo






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (26 Out 2018 às 22:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, que bela célula cresceu a Norte daqui e que neste momento está praticamente estacionária a oeste. Interessante, quando as células estiveram sobre Portalegre movimentavam-se lentamente de SW para NE mas agora já estão a ser empurradas para sul, muito lentamente. A massa de ar frio provavelmente já está a ter influência nisto.
> 
> Rendeu bem em Portalegre nas últimas 2 horas.
> Portalegre: 17.8mm + 8.1mm = *25.9mm*
> Portalegre (cidade): 3.4mm + 10.7mm = *14.1mm*



Concordo!! Em Portalegre esteve a chover *bem* durante +/- 2 horas! Esses acumulados ajudam a mostrar o quanto a chuva rendeu em Portalegre. Não é muito, mas também não é pouco. Foi bom!

---------------------------------------

Neste momento *chove* em Portalegre, com *14ºC.*


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2018 às 22:15)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Concordo!! Em Portalegre esteve a chover *bem* durante +/- 2 horas! Esses acumulados ajudam a mostrar o quanto a chuva rendeu em Portalegre. Não é muito, mas também não é pouco. Foi bom!
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Neste momento *chove* em Portalegre, com *14ºC.*


Muito Bom mesmo, a EMA já tem 88mm mensais e vai exceder os 100mm certamente com a chuva prevista na próxima semana. Elvas também já segue nos 70mm, Outubro está a render imenso nesta região. 
__________
Depois de uma pausa após a chuvada de há bocado, volta a chuva moderada.* 17,0ºC* atuais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Out 2018 às 22:29)

Registei 5.8mm por Cuba! Mas estou a milhares de km’s daí para poder fazer um relato mais concreto...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2018 às 22:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vídeo que chegou à caixa de entrada do MeteoPT, por Rui Santos.
> 
> Dupla tromba d'água na zona de Ferragudo/Portimão, embora pouco perceptível a mais à direita.



Mais um vídeo e algumas fotos, onde se consegue identificar a 2ª tromba d'água.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2018 às 22:45)

Ia correndo mal a baja, para alguns...
Video de Bruno Belo.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ia correndo mal a baja, para alguns...
> Video de Bruno Belo.


Impressionante! Ninguém estava à espera que a ribeira enxurrasse daquela maneira. No ano passado faltou água e este ano foi demais...


----------



## JAlves (26 Out 2018 às 23:24)

Boa noite
Peço desculpa por fazer aqui a pergunta, mas qual é a aplicação, ou as aplicações, anddoid de meteorologia mais fiaveis e completas, nomeadamente com radares?
Obrigado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Out 2018 às 00:27)

Boas pessoal.
Ela Manta Rota o dia rendeu 9.1 mm, chuva sempre fraca a moderada. O total mensal já vai nos 67 mm. 
Média superada!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, que bela célula cresceu a Norte daqui e que neste momento está praticamente estacionária a oeste. Interessante, quando as células estiveram sobre Portalegre movimentavam-se lentamente de SW para NE mas agora já estão a ser empurradas para sul, muito lentamente. A massa de ar frio provavelmente já está a ter influência nisto.
> Lá tive de ir para um ponto alto e deu umas belas fotos! Cá estão:
> Inicialmente, ainda num ponto baixo...
> 
> ...


Belas!  Arronches é mesmo fotogénica pôrra! 

Os verdes da última estão tão vivos que quase fazem lembrar a primavera. Mas as folhas já contam outra história 

@PapoilaVerde medonho mas magnífico!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais um vídeo e algumas fotos, onde se consegue identificar a 2ª tromba d'água.


Perfect timing  Espetacular o veleiro a passar pela tromba


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Out 2018 às 02:09)

Boas

Neste momento não chove em Portalegre, apesar do tempo húmido, fruto da chuva em horas anteriores.

Estão *13ºC*. Já sinto o ar frio a entrar pela janela dentro. O frio está mesmo a chegar!

-----------------------

Durante os próximos dias não vou poder contar com temperaturas acima dos 15ºC. Estes 13ºC de agora vão fazer uma boa pausa. 

Toca a vestir casacos


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2018 às 08:45)

Ontem pelas 21h estavam 18ºC em Odemira com nevoeiro.
Ourique pelas 22h tinha 15ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Out 2018 às 12:49)

Bom dia,

Neste momento o céu está quase limpo em Portalegre.
Nota-se algum *vento*, mas também não é nada de especial.

Estão *13ºC*, assim como às 2h da manhã. Entretanto, este vento dá uma sensação que está mais frio do que isto. 

Se agora está assim, imagino à noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2018 às 12:59)

Ontem, o dia rendeu por aqui, cerca de 7 mm. O pluviómetro da estação do IPMA em Olhão está maluco.


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2018 às 13:00)

O dia começou cinzento, mas entretanto abriu. Sigo com 14,5ºC e algum vento que nos dá a sensação de estar mais frio.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 13:02)

Bom dia
Ontem foi dia de passear até Évora e encontrei alguma chuva pelo caminho mas nada de especial. Destaque para a trovoada na vinda para cá. 
No Algarve mais concretamente em faro tivemos cerca de 15 mm acumulados elevando o valor mensal para cerca de 35 mm mensais ... Devendo a precipitação prevista até final do mês elevar para a média mensal ou perto disso. Será um mês relativamente normal.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2018 às 13:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Belas!  Arronches é mesmo fotogénica pôrra!
> 
> Os verdes da última estão tão vivos que quase fazem lembrar a primavera. Mas as folhas já contam outra história
> 
> @PapoilaVerde medonho mas magnífico!


Muito Obrigado, é sem dúvida linda! 
Sim, nas bermas da estrada é sempre onde a erva começa a nascer com mais força e em alguns campos também já vai sendo algo significativa, tem sido muito bom este Outubro pelo menos, aqui! Agora com estes dias frios, as cores vão mudar rapidamente, ainda há muitas árvores em que mal se nota que já estamos algo avançados no outono, como por exemplo aqueles choupos que estão do lado esquerdo da 1ª foto.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Boas,
Por cá, o dia começou com muito nevoeiro que rapidamente levantou mas o céu tem-se mantido com muitas nuvens durante toda a manhã. Agora é que já começa a limpar.
Devido ao vento, lá apareceu esta tímida lenticular há pouco...










A mínima não desceu muito mas logo deverá ser batida, foi de *12,8ºC*.

Neste momento, *16,4ºC* com vento moderado de NNW, o que vale é que está sol. Amanhã deverá ser pior.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2018 às 13:55)

15.2ºC por aqui com algumas nuvens e vento moderado a forte com rajadas. A humidade já desce bem, começa a entrar a massa seca e fria.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2018 às 14:19)

58 km/h de rajada mesmo agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 14:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ia correndo mal a baja, para alguns...
> Video de Bruno Belo.



Eu só soube dessa enxuarrada, agora nas noticias da hora de almoço, e fiquei de boca aberta, agora de certeza que a ribeira já levasse esse caudal forte, antes dos carros chegarem ao seu leito, agora pergunto, não seria melhor ideia, se não se tivessem aventurado, até porque poderia ser bem mais perigoso.


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2018 às 16:42)

O vento tem aumentado bastante de intensidade nas últimas horas


----------



## Happy (27 Out 2018 às 19:15)

A estação do IPMA na Foia agora resgista 7,8º e vento a 70 km!!!


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2018 às 20:05)

12ºC e um vento super desconfortável


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2018 às 20:33)

10.5ºC por aqui. Já faz algum tempo desde a última vez que vi estas temperaturas.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2018 às 21:07)

Boa Noite,
A máxima foi de* 17,1ºC*

Agora estão* 9,9ºC* (atual mínima) com vento moderado de NW e céu limpo. Já tinha saudades deste tempo!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2018 às 23:08)

8.4ºC.


----------



## Happy (27 Out 2018 às 23:37)

5,4º na Foia!!!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Out 2018 às 23:43)

Boas

Apesar de, durante o dia, a intensidade de vento fazer sentir sensação térmica desagradável, neste momento está mais estável. Ou sou eu que já me habituei ao frio.

------------------------

Estão *8,8ºC.* Céu pouco nublado. Faz um pouco de vento de vez em quando, mas agora está muito melhor do que durante o dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Out 2018 às 23:47)

6,8°c aqui e ainda com algum vento.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Out 2018 às 06:30)

5.5ºC aqui por Cuba, vento gélido! Sorte que as casas ainda conservam os 20º no interior...


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2018 às 08:28)

Ourique com 7ºC e o vento, que acalmou ontem à noite, está de volta


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2018 às 11:45)

10.2ºC por aqui com vento com rajadas, sensação térmica desagradável...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2018 às 12:45)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/videos/detalhe/tromba-de-agua-assusta-algarvios


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Estes 13ºC parecem muito menos por causa do vento. Está super desagradável 
Hoje já ando de polar e todas as vezes que tenho de ir à rua já preciso de usar um casacão de inverno porque não se aguenta! E há 4 dias andava de manga curta


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2018 às 16:00)

Céu muito nublado agora e já cairam algumas pingas


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Boa Noite,
Dia frio principalmente devido ao vento como já se sabe e com muitas nuvens, houve alguns momentos durante a tarde em que esteve bastante ameaçador. O vento foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo da tarde e em alturas em que era praticamente inexistente se estivéssemos ao sol, estava-se bem!
Ficam umas fotos de um passeio pelas redondezas 
















Final de dia...
















____________
Máx: *13,4ºC*
Min: *4,7ºC*

Agora estão *7,8ºC* com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2018 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, céu temporariamente nublado e um frio dos diabos.  

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 7.5ºC

Em Outubro de 2008, tive uma mínima de 7.0ºC. Por isso, há 10 anos que não registava mínimas tão baixas em Outubro, outro facto, é não ter registado nenhuma mínima tropical em Outubro.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2018 às 21:18)

Estremoz: dia frio com a temperatura a variar entre os 4,2 ºC e os 13,7 ºC.

A temperatura mínima de hoje iguala o record de temperatura mínima para o mês de Outubro, que registei no dia 29 de Outubro de 2008 (há dez anos que, aqui em Estremoz, não fazia tanto frio em Outubro).


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2018 às 23:14)

Boas,
Dia bem fresco por aqui também, já a fazer lembrar o inverno.
Máxima: 10,6°c
Mínima: 2,3°c


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2018 às 23:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia frio principalmente devido ao vento como já se sabe e com muitas nuvens, houve alguns momentos durante a tarde em que esteve bastante ameaçador. O vento foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo da tarde e em alturas em que era praticamente inexistente se estivéssemos ao sol, estava-se bem!
> Ficam umas fotos de um passeio pelas redondezas
> 
> ...


Lindas  Cheiram a outono 
Que serra é a com as eólicas? E a outra duas fotos mais abaixo? Thanks


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2018 às 23:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindas  Cheiram a outono
> Que serra é a com as eólicas? E a outra duas fotos mais abaixo? Thanks


Obrigado! 
Todas fazem parte do Parque Natural de S. Mamede. A serra das eólicas é um dos pontos mais alto, tanto que por detrás da serra onde estão as eólicas fica o ponto mais alto. Nesta foto, mais ampliada são visíveis as antenas:




Parece que têm a mesma altitude mas ilude! Quanto ás restantes, são as serras pertencentes ao concelho de Arronches e que rodeiam a santa terrinha.  Aqui em Arronches, chamamos a serra do Rei Santo à serra que está mais esquerda pois no meio, está a capela desse santo cuja tradição é fazer uma caminhada em honra do mesmo, em Abril.
__________
*4,9ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2018 às 23:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!
> Todas fazem parte do Parque Natural de S. Mamede. A serra das eólicas é um dos pontos mais alto, tanto que por detrás da serra onde estão as eólicas fica o ponto mais alto. Nesta foto, mais ampliada são visíveis as antenas:
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado  Já andava há que tempos para te perguntar. São muito fotogénicas


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2018 às 00:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado  Já andava há que tempos para te perguntar. São muito fotogénicas


De nada!!  Verdade, têm grande destaque. Nunca me canso desta magnífica paisagem.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Out 2018 às 00:09)

*Grandes fotos joralentejano!!
*
Eu também aproveitei este Domingo, apesar de lembrar o Inverno, fui tirar umas fotos ao efeito dos cumulus causado pela perturbação. Extendia-se bastante o efeito, nem a imagem conseguiu apanhar o fim da linha dos cumulus :

*Portalegre, vista para SUL: 
*












Apesar de muitos dizerem que é um dia frio, pelo menos para mim, não tive necessidade de vestir um casaco de Inverno, pelo menos durante o dia. À noite talvez dissesse o contrário.


--------------------------------

Assim como em Arronches, durante a tarde o vento levantou-se um pouco, provocando alguma rajada de vez em quando.

Neste momento estão *5ºC.* Dentro de casa é que se está bem


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2018 às 00:13)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Grandes fotos joralentejano!!
> *
> Eu também aproveitei este Domingo, apesar de lembrar o Inverno, fui tirar umas fotos ao efeito dos cumulus causado pela perturbação. Extendia-se bastante o efeito, nem a imagem conseguiu apanhar o fim da linha dos cumulus :
> 
> ...



Belas fotografias Parabéns !!!


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2018 às 00:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia frio principalmente devido ao vento como já se sabe e com muitas nuvens, houve alguns momentos durante a tarde em que esteve bastante ameaçador. O vento foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo da tarde e em alturas em que era praticamente inexistente se estivéssemos ao sol, estava-se bem!
> Ficam umas fotos de um passeio pelas redondezas
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos Parabéns!!!!!
Paisagem magnifica


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2018 às 06:51)

AInda sobre as inundações de sexta-feira na estação da Funcheira, Garvão, Ourique


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2018 às 07:24)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Grandes fotos joralentejano!!





António josé Sales disse:


> Excelentes fotos Parabéns!!!!!
> Paisagem magnifica


Obrigado a ambos!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2018 às 07:44)

Bom dia,
Pequena amostra de geada em alguns telhados. Entretanto, agora ao início da manhã  o vento apareceu e a sensação neste momento é horrível  Se não fosse isso teria havido mais geada e mínima ainda mais baixa.
Mínima de *1,5°C*

Agora estão *3,3°C*.


----------



## PTG (29 Out 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia. Hoje mínima de 5,4ºC, ontem a máxima não atingiu os 10ºC. Bastante frio já.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2018 às 12:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia frio principalmente devido ao vento como já se sabe e com muitas nuvens, houve alguns momentos durante a tarde em que esteve bastante ameaçador. O vento foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo da tarde e em alturas em que era praticamente inexistente se estivéssemos ao sol, estava-se bem!
> Ficam umas fotos de um passeio pelas redondezas
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos! A paisagem que te rodeia é muito bonita, típica do Alto Alentejo!


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2018 às 12:51)

Algumas fotos, da passada sexta-feira, dia 26, ao final da tarde, das trovoadas que passaram por esta zona:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Out 2018 às 13:05)

Bom dia . 
O frio chegou e agora so de casaco. Algumas nuvens no céu e aguarda se a chegada da chuva.
Amanhã aguarda se a chegada da chuva que deverá trazer uma frente que deve depositar uns 15 mm e com mais uns 15 mm na quarta feira fica a média do mês feita. 
Um mês normal por aqui em que a chuva tem sido a conta gotas .


----------



## meteo_xpepe (29 Out 2018 às 13:39)

Notável descida do valor de temperatura média em 4 dias:
Quinta-25: 21.2ºC
Sexta-26: 17.3ºC
Sábado-27: 13.8ºC
Domingo-28: 9.6ºC

Uma queda de 11.6ºC... 
Esta noite registei 4.4ºC de temperatura mínima. O que já não anda longe dos 1.1ºC que tenho como mínima de 2018...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2018 às 18:29)

MSantos disse:


> Excelentes fotos! A paisagem que te rodeia é muito bonita, típica do Alto Alentejo!


Obrigado!  Sim, é verdade! E eu aqui tenho uma especialidade pois estou entre dois climas diferentes, um clima mais típico de zonas de montanha e outro que é aquele que é característico de grande parte do Alentejo. Uma diferença que é bastante notável e que eu muito vezes aqui reporto.


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2018 às 19:16)

Chuva miudinha em Panoias, Ourique, com 13,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2018 às 19:53)

Tempo frio 

Estremoz bateu hoje recorde de frio para o mês de Outubro, pelo menos desde que faço registo (ano 2003): temperatura mínima de *3,3* ºC. A máxima de hoje foi de 14,6 ºC mas ainda poderá vir a ser batida ainda hoje com a entrada da massa de ar quente do sistema frontal (pouco provável).


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2018 às 21:30)

Começou a chover e a temperatura desceu logo, pensei até que subisse. Estão *9,3ºC*. A chuva é miudinha mas molha bem, excelente!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2018 às 22:21)

Então cá fica uma amostra da geada, esta manhã:










Algo escassa como já tinha dito anteriormente devido ao vento que acabou por aparecer. Tal como já foi referido em alguns posts, há bastante tempo que não estava tanto frio em Outubro. 
_________
Máx: *14,6ºC*
Min: *1,5ºC*

Vai chuviscando e a temperatura está estável nos *9,4ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2018 às 23:19)

Estremoz: chove desde as 21h00, primeiro fraco mas agora já chove bem... 9,6 ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2018 às 23:24)

Por aqui, começou agora a chover.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (29 Out 2018 às 23:38)

Uau o vento sopra com força!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Out 2018 às 23:51)

Boas

Neste momento *chove* com alguma intensidade em Portalegre. Como já é de esperar, a noite segue fria, com *6,4ºC.* Dentro de casa os habituais 20ºC começam a ser instáveis, tendo em conta da sucessão de dias com tempo frio. 

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado de manhã, aumentando de nebulosidade durante a tarde. Começou a chover por volta das *20h45m*, sendo que ainda não parou, já lá vão *3 horas de chuva!*.

A *máxima* não passou dos *13,9ºC*.
A *mínima* não desceu dos *1,9ºC*.

Quanto ao vento, hoje o dia foi muito mais estável do que o de ontem, não passando dos *31 km/h*.


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2018 às 06:43)

Não sei precisar quando começou, mas talvez desde as 2h da manhã que chove sem parar e forte e feio. 
Pelas 4h era uma carga enorme! E o vento também se fazia sentir.
Agora chove forte a moderado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Out 2018 às 07:04)

Bom dia pessoal! Choveu bastante na Manta Rota a madrugada toda. Tenho 39 mm acumulados até ao momento
Tenho um terreno ao lado de casa que é zona baixa e está como ainda não o tinha visto este ano hídrico.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 07:47)

Parede q todas as chuvadas vão parar aí na manta rota. A precipitação anda em toda na ordem dos 10 a 12 mm acumulados na maior parte do Algarve .. Mesmo em Castro Marim segue com cerca de 20 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2018 às 09:20)

Boas,
Mais uma boa rega por estas bandas, chuva fraca a moderada praticamente sem interrupções desde ontem à noite.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (30 Out 2018 às 09:20)

Moss... Essa madrugada chuva com barrigada de vente! 
Parecia pedra  nas persianas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Out 2018 às 09:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parede q todas as chuvadas vão parar aí na manta rota. A precipitação anda em toda na ordem dos 10 a 12 mm acumulados na maior parte do Algarve .. Mesmo em Castro Marim segue com cerca de 20 mm acumulados hoje.



Choveu de forma constante durante toda a noite, depois em certas zonas passaram as zonas mais activas das células da frente.
São Brás leva 34.3 mm:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOBRSDE3#history

Santo Estêvão, Tavira 26.2 mm:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAVIRA7#history

(A estação do IPMA de Olhão registou até ao momento 1.2 mm, o que é absolutamente irreal, estou em Olhão e os terrenos estão saturados da chuva nocturna)


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2018 às 10:06)

Parou de chover, acumulado até agora de *16,5mm.*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 10:06)

Parabéns e obrigado aos dois @joralentejano e @pe5cinco5 , fotos fantásticas  Perfeitamente notável o efeito das primeiras chuvas por ai


----------



## meteo_xpepe (30 Out 2018 às 10:26)

Em Cuba chuva desde o final do dia de ontem: 0.5mm ainda ontem e hoje já 10.4mm...
Tem sido uma segunda metade de Outubro chuvosa, que ao contrário dos últimos tempos tem caído com uma regularidade muito boa para os solos.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Out 2018 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Esta noite/manhã a chuva rendeu ainda algo em *Portalegre*.

Começou a chover e manteve-se durante +/- *7-8 horas seguidas!* Iniciou por volta das 20h45m de ontem até às 4h/4h30m da manhã de hoje. Depois as nuvens fizeram uma pausa e passado algum tempo, por volta das 7h da manhã, voltou a chover, só parando por volta das 9h45m.

Podemos estar a falar de um total de, pelo menos, *10 horas de chuva*, nesta cidade do alto alentejo.

É fundamental para fazer regar os campos, acabar com a seca (no fim de Setembro esta região estava em regime de seca fraca), e aumentar o nível de concentração de água no solo, diminuindo até a probabilidade de incêndios.

Assim, o acumulado total, desde que começou a chover, até agora, foi de *21,2 mm.* Nada mau por esta zona!

Durante a noite, a *mínima* não desceu dos *6,4ºC*. Devido à ação da chuva, esta mínima já foi mais positiva do que no dia anterior, com uma diferença de *+4,5ºC*.

Agora, até o Sol já espreita. Com certeza, a verdura nos campos irá aparecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2018 às 12:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia pessoal! Choveu bastante na Manta Rota a madrugada toda. Tenho 39 mm acumulados até ao momento
> Tenho um terreno ao lado de casa que é zona baixa e está como ainda não o tinha visto este ano hídrico.



As ruas infundadas tem a sua piada. 



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Choveu de forma constante durante toda a noite, depois em certas zonas passaram as zonas mais activas das células da frente.
> São Brás leva 34.3 mm:
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOBRSDE3#history
> 
> ...



O pluviómetro da estação do IPMA não funciona bem, ou seja, ele totaliza a precipitação toda, mas às prestações, se reparares, a precipitação varia entre 0.1 a 0.5 mm e nas última hora não choveu mas continua a contabilizar 0.5 mm, ou então, algum problema de transmissão de dados. Já, no passado sábado e domingo aconteceu a mesma coisa, não choveu no domingo, mas a estação contabilizou 3.4 mm. 

Até agora, a estação do IPMA em Olhão contabiliza 2.9 mm.

Para ajudar à festa, também tive problemas com o meu pluviómetro. Vou tentar, retirar as pilhas que às vezes dá para recuperar os dados. 

Diria, que choveu cerca de 10 a 15 mm, uma estação situada em Belo Romão, perto de Moncarapacho registou 14.7 mm. https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOLHO4


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Out 2018 às 13:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As ruas infundadas tem a sua piada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O printscreen das "ruas infundadas" tirei do face.  Também reparei mas como dava para perceber deixei ficar e usei. Ahah

Vem aí mais uns aguaceiros jeitosos


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 14:53)

"Rio Mira.... de vez em quando fica com esta tonalidade!"











Encontrei esta fotos no facebook, mas não refere que teve aguma coisa a ver com a enxurrada de ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2018 às 15:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns e obrigado aos dois @joralentejano e @pe5cinco5 , fotos fantásticas  Perfeitamente notável o efeito das primeiras chuvas por ai


Obrigado!  Sim, já vai sendo bastante notável em muitos locais. 


Pedro1993 disse:


> "Rio Mira.... de vez em quando fica com esta tonalidade!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estas imagens já são de há uns bons meses de certeza. O próprio verde dos campos diz tudo pois penso que ainda não estejam assim tanto...
O céu está limpo e meio esbranquiçado, coisa que não esteve nos últimos dias, provavelmente são imagens da primavera passada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 15:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!  Sim, já vai sendo bastante notável em muitos locais.
> 
> Estas imagens já são de há uns bons meses de certeza. O próprio verde dos campos diz tudo pois penso que ainda não estejam assim tanto...
> O céu está limpo e meio esbranquiçado, coisa que não esteve nos últimos dias, provavelmente são imagens da primavera passada...



Pois eu também estranhei, mas como nao dizia o dia, fiquei na dúvida.
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## frederico (30 Out 2018 às 15:23)

Estou curioso para ver a media no interior do Baixo Alentejo e no nordeste algarvio. Ali nao chove quase nada de jeito desde 2011, e esta noite esperava mais, parece-me que nao passou dos 10 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2018 às 18:26)

Boa Noite,
Noite de muita e boa chuva por cá, desde as 21:30h de ontem até por volta das 05:30h/06h, houve uma pequena pausa e antes das 08h regressou para ainda durar mais cerca de 2 horas.  Durante a tarde, muito vento mas nada de chuva, ambiente frio!
Apesar disso, há sempre lugar para um pequeno passeio.  Mais umas fotos...
O Rio Caia, lá vai correndo. O açude não corre muito porque muita da água também corre por uma levada que está do lado esquerdo.








Ainda apareceram uns aguaceiros para os lados da serra, e lá estava este arco-íris




Efeito orográfico da serra, bastante notável a constante dissipação das nuvens assim que atravessam a serra, para leste...












@João Pedro cá está a dita capela, que fica no meio da serra que está no centro da foto anterior:




Ribeira de Arronches, corria bem 








Lá iam passando algumas células no horizonte




Agora, ao final do dia:




___________
O acumulado deverá rondar os 15mm por aqui. Quanto ao acumulado mensal nas estações da zona já está acima da média, muito bom! 
Portalegre:* 111.6mm*
Portalegre (cidade): *74.4mm*
Elvas: *85.3mm*
Netatmo (entre Arronches e Elvas): *76.8mm*

Amanhã ainda poderá chover mais qualquer coisa!

Neste momento estão *9,2ºC* com algum vento de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 18:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Noite de muita e boa chuva por cá, desde as 21:30h de ontem até por volta das 05:30h/06h, houve uma pequena pausa e antes das 08h regressou para ainda durar mais cerca de 2 horas.  Durante a tarde, muito vento mas nada de chuva, ambiente frio!
> Apesar disso, há sempre lugar para um pequeno passeio.  Mais umas fotos...
> O Rio Caia, lá vai correndo. O açude não corre muito porque muita da água também corre por uma levada que está do lado esquerdo.
> ...



Parabéns, conseguiste aí umas excelentes fotos, nota-se que os campos já estão de "cara lavada", já a ficarem bem verdinhos.
A ribeira vai já bem composta.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2018 às 18:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Noite de muita e boa chuva por cá, desde as 21:30h de ontem até por volta das 05:30h/06h, houve uma pequena pausa e antes das 08h regressou para ainda durar mais cerca de 2 horas.  Durante a tarde, muito vento mas nada de chuva, ambiente frio!
> Apesar disso, há sempre lugar para um pequeno passeio.  Mais umas fotos...
> O Rio Caia, lá vai correndo. O açude não corre muito porque muita da água também corre por uma levada que está do lado esquerdo.
> ...


Boas,
Uma questão, essa Capela fica nos mosteiros não é?
Há uma outra que é a Capela da senhora da Lapa que penso não é essa que mostras na foto, penso que esta fica nos Besteiros.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2018 às 19:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, conseguiste aí umas excelentes fotos, nota-se que os campos já estão de "cara lavada", já a ficarem bem verdinhos.
> A ribeira vai já bem composta.


Muito Obrigado!  É mesmo, tudo completamente diferente do ano passado, esperemos que assim continue. Precisamos mesmo de um Outono/Inverno em condições no que diz respeito à chuva.


Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Uma questão, essa Capela fica nos mosteiros não é?
> Há uma outra que é a Capela da senhora da Lapa que penso não é essa que mostras na foto, penso que esta fica nos Besteiros.


Esta capela é a do Rei Santo, não sei se alguma vez ouviste falar, é uma tradição fazer-se uma caminhada até lá em Abril. Faz parte da freguesia de Esperança. A capela da senhora da Lapa fica nos Besteiros sim, já não faz parte do concelho de Arronches.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2018 às 20:32)

Estremoz 

6,1 ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz
> 
> 6,1 ºC


Temperatura igual aqui, vento a 19km/h de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2018 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com abertas e alguns aguaceiros. Epá, estamos em Outubro ou em Janeiro. 

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima/actual: 10.2ºC

A mínima de ontem, foi de 6.7ºC, ou seja, a mais baixa para o mês de Outubro desde que faço registos, ou seja, 2007.


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2018 às 20:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Rio Mira.... de vez em quando fica com esta tonalidade!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre que chove mais na zona da Serra de Caldeirão e da barragem de Santa Clara é esse o aspecto, não precisam ser enxurradas, o Mira ganha sempre esse tom na altura das chuvas.


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2018 às 21:03)

Dia marcado por muitos aguaceiros fortes a moderados e com um sol timido a espreitar entre eles.

Pelas 7h30 encontrei alguns bombeiros a fazer limpezas entre Ourique e Garvão (muitas pedras, terra e valas entupidas).

Os campos estão lindos! Cheios de água, mais verdinhos e nota-se que esta chuva tem sido abençoada. A ribeira do Cotovio (não faço ideia se é assim que se escreve), que é o ribeiro da nascente do Sado, estava seca antes destas chuvas e agora já corre. O que é uma mais valia, pois a barragem do Monte da Rocha já estava abaixo dos 12% em Setembro.


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 23:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Noite de muita e boa chuva por cá, desde as 21:30h de ontem até por volta das 05:30h/06h, houve uma pequena pausa e antes das 08h regressou para ainda durar mais cerca de 2 horas.  Durante a tarde, muito vento mas nada de chuva, ambiente frio!
> Apesar disso, há sempre lugar para um pequeno passeio.  Mais umas fotos...
> O Rio Caia, lá vai correndo. O açude não corre muito porque muita da água também corre por uma levada que está do lado esquerdo.
> ...



Fotos lindíssimas, vale a pena viver nessas paisagens.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2018 às 00:21)

Belíssima rega em perspectiva para algumas zonas a Sul, para o dia de amanhã 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Out 2018 às 13:58)

Boa tarde pessoal, para além de ter chovido toda a manhã, chove de forma moderada e persistente em Olhão há mais de 1 hora. Muita água, estão reunidas condições para muitas linhas de água começaram a escorrer..


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2018 às 14:51)

remember disse:


> Fotos lindíssimas, vale a pena viver nessas paisagens.


Muito Obrigado!  Sem dúvida.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2018 às 14:54)

Boa Tarde,
Por cá, o dia começou com nevoeiro. Chove desde o 12:30h mais ou menos de forma fraca a moderada, muito bom!  Ambiente frio. 
Mínima de* 7,9ºC*

Agora estão *10,3ºC* e o vento está praticamente nulo.


----------



## MikeCT (31 Out 2018 às 15:03)

Por Faro (cidade) chove desde as 8 da manhã. Está a parar agora e vamos com 20,6mm de acumulado   Boa rega


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Out 2018 às 16:51)

Pela Manta Rota tenho 27 mm de acumulação.
O dia tem sido muito fresco, para não dizer frio.
A mínima foi de 7.8°C e a máxima de 13.3°C.

O total mensal vai nos 130 mm, é o dobro da média!


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2018 às 18:13)

Boas,
Por aqui foi mais um dia bem fresco e  com pouca chuva, 2,6mm.
Com este tempo, nada melhor do que estar à lareira a comer castanhas e a beber um copo de vinho.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (31 Out 2018 às 22:35)

Dia muito interessante: chuva fraca a moderada durante cerca de 10 horas seguidas (das 09:00 às 19:00). Foi uma chuva muito "bem caída", daquela que dá gosto ver... uma benção para a Natureza! Assim a olho atrevo-me a dizer que o acumulado não andará longe dos 20mm. Temperatura também bastante baixa (pelo termómetro do carro não foi além dos 10ºC). Tendo em conta que vivo na margem esquerda do Guadiana (uma das zonas mais - se não mesmo a zona mais - quente e seca do país, este pode ser considerado um dia atípico e, por isso, com um sabor ainda mais especial!)


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2018 às 23:44)

Estremoz: dia frio com muita chuva ao meio do dia/início da tarde. As previsões apontam que a alternância entre períodos de chuva e períodos sem chuva persistirá ao longo dos próximos dias.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Nov 2018 às 00:28)

Boa noite.  
O dia de ontem registou cerca de 17 mm em faro. Assim sendo a média do mês creio ter sido atingida....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2018 às 08:33)

Ontem ao final da tarde, dei uma volta aqui pela zona e de facto os terrenos começam a querer apresentar sinais de saturação. O facto da chuva ter caído de forma fantasticamente repartida ao longo do mês fez com os 130 mm de outubro se infiltrassem perfeitamente nos solos.

No entanto, as linhas de água começam a correr. 
Ribeiro do Junco, Barranco da Bornacha e Ribeiro do Álamo já correm, pouco sim, mas ontem foi o primeiro dia que lhes vi água corrente, barrenta.


----------

